#ubuntu-release 2010-12-30
<ScottK> lamont: Ross may need a kick of some kind.  LP claims it's up and idle, but it's not built anything in 6 hours and there's a stack of powerpc builds in queue.
<elmo> it was trying to build openoffice
<elmo> I think soyuz lost track of it again
<elmo> wgrant: ^--
<elmo> (s/was/is/)
<wgrant> elmo, ScottK: Is it still being problematic?
<wgrant> elmo, ScottK: It's probably trying to abort the previous build, but it's not working, so it will probably take however long the previous build normally takes.
<wgrant> Someone needs to kill sbuild on it.
<lamont> ScottK: ross is going to get a stab into lucid+maverick kernel first thing monday
<lamont> that combo seems much more stable than what it's running now
#ubuntu-release 2010-12-31
<ScottK> Would someone please promote libwpd-0.9-9 libwpd-dev.  Source is in Main already and the previous binaries were as well.  Looks like it just went into Universe by mistake when it hit binary New.  It's causing a couple of other packages to depwait.
<cjwatson> ScottK: done
#ubuntu-release 2011-01-01
<ScottK> cjwatson: Thanks.
<ScottK> cjwatson: Happy New Year (since AFAIK it's already 2011 there)
<cjwatson> it is.  same to you when you get that far!
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-29
<Riddell> damn I just ran "queue accept" without telling it what to accept so it accepted everything
<Riddell> anything I can do to make it stop accepts
<Riddell> well only binaries from a dozen packages, I guess I can just wait for the publisher to run then override as needed and check the packages
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-30
<tumbleweed> ~
<tumbleweed> grr
<nigelb> Morning to you too tumbleweed :P
<tumbleweed> :)
<cjwatson> Riddell: when we eventually have sufficient API so that I can write an API version of queue, I won't duplicate that design error :-)
<cjwatson> It used to be that you had to type 'queue accept "*"' to accept everything.  I forget why it was changed; I think it was a side-effect of a not very good attempt to fix other usability problems
<cjwatson> I do actually have an LP branch in progress that might make an API queue client doable
<Riddell> I'm surprised it doesn't happen more often
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-31
<slangasek> who would like to ring in the new year by accepting libsdl1.2 from binary new and making ia32-libs-multiarch installable in precise? :)
<doko> slangasek, done. although the year didn't end here
<slangasek> doko: thanks :)
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-28
<xnox> infinity: chort is a sad panda https://launchpad.net/builders/chort/+history
<xnox> pinged lp-ops as well.
<xnox> infinity: chort is on manual, but these need to be retried: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20121221/+builds?build_text=&build_state=chrootwait
<xnox> emailed doko about them.
<cjwatson> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473072/ - running
 * cjwatson vanishes again
<xnox> ack.
<ScottK> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lintian/lintian_2.5.11ubuntu12.10.1.dsc seems like an odd place to have published that.  Was it discussed outside the ARB with anyone?
<stgraber> hmm, that's a very bad idea indeed as there's nothing preventing a 12.10 system from just upgrading to an arb package
<stgraber> and it violates ARB policy wrt never including packages that exist in the archive
<ScottK> That's kind of what I thought.
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK, we were asking about that in -bugs, and it ended up shifting to -devel.
<TheLordOfTime> trying to see whats with that being in extras
<ScottK> I know.  That's why I know about it.
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<stgraber> I really can't think of any good reason why we'd want it in there, so I'm going to remove it for now and send an e-mail to ARB + ubuntu-devel to try and understand what's going on there
<stgraber> alright, removed. Should disappear from extras.ubuntu.com the next time the mirror is synced (in an hour or so)
<ScottK> stgraber: I sent an email to the ARB list.
<ScottK> (while you were removing)
<ScottK> I cc'ed the ubuntu-release too.
<stgraber> ok, let me reply to that one then
<stgraber> once I moderate it through app-review-board
<ScottK> Nice having a moderated list as your primary "here's how you contact us".
<stgraber> well, I tend to moderate things pretty quickly at least
<stgraber> (even though I'm not on the ARB anymore)
<stgraber> not really better than having ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-motu as contact address I guess :)
<ScottK> That's one of the things I like better about Debian.  Most of the lists aren't moderated, so you don't need to subscribe to send one message.
<cjwatson> In hindsight I think we should have just dealt with ubuntu-devel having some noise rather than trying to apply the moderation stick to it.
<cjwatson> (I can't remember what I thought at the time; IIRC it was Matt's initiative)
<ScottK> stgraber: Reading the backscroll in #ubuntu-motu, I see this lintian update broke lintian4python, so it wasn't without effect on other packages.
<stgraber> for the ARB mailing-list I tend to whitelist anyone who gets in the moderation queue and didn't send spam, though that's still a fair amount of manual work and depending when someone e-mails the list, a potential few hours wait (I need to sleep sometimes)
<stgraber> ScottK: is it "just" causing an apt break at install or is it installing then breaking lintian on the system?
<stgraber> ScottK: (as in, do we need to tell people to downgrade to the archive version?)
<ScottK> The lintian4python version in quantal is incompatible with that lintian.
<ScottK> It might be worth a short mail to u-d-a telling people that if they upgraded from extras they'll need to manually downgrade to the archive version if they want lintian4python to work.
<ScottK> (not that it has a huge user base)
<TheLordOfTime> stgraber, from my observations in #ubuntu and in a VM, its being held back automatically, like linux-headers-generic,.
<TheLordOfTime> so unless you're doing a dist-upgrade or specifying it specifically, i don't think its upgrading automagically for users.
<ScottK> TheLordOfTime: A lot of people will have just done apt-get dist-upgrade then.
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK, true.
<ScottK> And since we promise zero regressions post release and extras is enabled by default, I think we have to care.
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<ScottK> First thing I do after a new install is disable extras.
<ScottK> People have chided me for being over cautious because "extras won't affect existing packages".
<stgraber> I guess "apt-get install lintian/quantal-updates" should be enough to get people to safely downgrade right?
<ScottK> I think so.
<ScottK> Upload was signed by "Bhavani Shankar <bhavi@ubuntu.com>"
<stgraber> am I reading this right that the version in extras is also higher than that in raring (and even raring-proposed)?
<cjwatson> Yes :-(
<stgraber> fun...
<stgraber> so now we'll need something >= 2.5.11ubuntu13 in raring... let's hope Debian will do a new release by then
<cjwatson> Probably a safe enough assumption
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-29
<Noskcaj> what is required to make ubuntu officially support the hiapad hi802? i am getting one this week and can test.
<cjwatson> Noskcaj: I expect that this question is appropriate for some other channel; which one would depend on what problems are encountered on that hardware
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-30
<knome> due to changes in the xubuntu team, i will be taking care of the QA contact as well for now
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-23
<doko> cjwatson, infinity: did one of you set up an ocaml transition tracker in the past?
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ocaml.html
<cjwatson> don't remember who set it up
<xnox> it's a permanent one, just like ghc one.
<cjwatson> right
<doko> looking at python3-defaults autopkg tests: unidecode and ubuntu-release-upgrader still think they are running :-/
<doko> jibel, cjwatson, infinity: anything you can do?
<mlankhorst> I've uploaded the lts-saucy stack to precise, it's in NEW now
<cjwatson> trying to figure out how to review it now
<doko> ohh, need to fix llvm packages for the ocaml transition :-/
<doko> Riddell, opengtl needs to build with llvm-3.3 or llvm-3.4. removing older version, they ftbfs
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: isl-lts cloog-lts llvm-toolchain-3.3 and wayland-lts-saucy are needed before mesa-lts-saucy (and that one is needed before xorg-server-lts-saucy)
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: bah, ok
<cjwatson> presumably the mesa-lts-saucy upload I accepted will just dep-wait?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<doko> Riddell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opengtl/+bug/1263697
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1263697 in opengtl (Ubuntu Trusty) "opengtl needs a port to llvm-3.3 or llvm-3.4" [High,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> Removed ppc64el from OUTOFSYNC_ARCHES, as it's pretty much caught up now
<cjwatson> And its builders seem nice and reliable
<cjwatson> (Aside from occasional problems with 1SS, but that's no worse than arm64)
<mlankhorst> hm missing wayland-lts as build-dep, still
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: been doing more than one thing today :)
<mlankhorst> heheehhe
<doko> cjwatson, can we remove the llvm-toolchain-3.2, llvm-py and ldc binaries for now? maybe they come back later
<cjwatson> are they NBS?
<cjwatson> oh, you mean binaries from those sources?
<cjwatson> what's the reason not to remove the sources?
<doko> well, then lets remove all of them. ldc is outdated, and llvm-py may come back with a 3.3 port
<cjwatson> be my guest
<doko> ok, filing a bug and processing
<slangasek> jibel, cjwatson: p-m shows "running" tests blocking python3-defaults for 2 days: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-unidecode/ https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-ubuntu-release-upgrader/
<cjwatson> slangasek: jibel wanted to look at this class of problem in general to fix the integration code, but he's on holiday; I suggest just forcing it
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> cjwatson: which way is up?  force-badtest or force-skiptest?
<cjwatson> badtest => this one test is bad, skiptest => don't bother with any of the tests triggered by this upload
<slangasek> ok
<infinity> slangasek: I'd skiptest py3-defaults once you've verified you're happy with it.
<infinity> (You probably already did this)
<infinity> Or, it migrated all by itself with nobody committing any hints?
<slangasek> infinity: hmm, did it really?   wellokthen
<infinity> slangasek: Looks like.  So, well done.
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-24
<bdmurray> slangasek: if you get a chance - https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/do-not-modify-stopped-updates/+merge/199990
<mlankhorst> can someone accept the llvm-toolchain-3.3 binaries in NEW so mesa-lts-saucy will start building? :)
<infinity> mlankhorst: Done.
<doko_> muhahahaha ocaml did migrate afk now ...
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-25
<doko__> infinity, slangasek: please overwrite the autopkg tests for python-greenlet, running for 16 hours ...
<slangasek> doko__: hinted
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-28
<doko_> what is holding up suitesparse & company?
<xnox> why was libreoffice rebuild on powerpc cancelled?
 * xnox retries libreoffice, hopefully it will be ready by morning.
<xnox> libyaml-cpp0.3-dev package conflicts with libyaml-cpp-dev, because well it's the same headers but different mayor API series. Yet britney is not letting yaml-cpp0.3 through. What stanzas is missing to migrate? replaces? (it should be same as e.g. different versions of boost)
<infinity> britney doesn't care about file conflicts, it cares about packages being made uninstallable.
<infinity> xnox: The new yaml-cpp needs to be ready to migrate before yaml-cpp0.3 can, it looks like.
<infinity>     * i386: calligra, krita, kubuntu-full, libopencolorio-dev, libopencolorio1, opencolorio-tools, python-pyopencolorio
<infinity>     * amd64: krita, kubuntu-full, libopencolorio-dev, libopencolorio1, opencolorio-tools, python-pyopencolorio
<infinity>     * arm64: libopencolorio-dev, libopencolorio1, opencolorio-tools, python-pyopencolorio
<infinity>     * powerpc: libopencolorio-dev, libopencolorio1, opencolorio-tools, python-pyopencolorio
<infinity>     * ppc64el: libopencolorio-dev, libopencolorio1, opencolorio-tools, python-pyopencolorio
<infinity> xnox: So, either the above needs to be rebuilt against current yaml-cpp, or needs to transition to yaml-cpp0.3
<xnox> infinity: opencolorio is building.
<xnox> infinity: the rest is opencolorio rdeps.
<xnox> infinity: so i'll just wait. =)
<infinity> Why are we keeping an old yaml-cpp in the archive instead of transitioning the rdeps to 0.5?
<xnox> infinity: because upstream is going to maintain two sets of APIs / series. One boost-powered, the other one is not. Would it help if the new one would have been a new project "boost-yaml-cpp" ? =)
<xnox> infinity: and opencolorio is a special snowflakes, as it's mega important =)
<xnox> infinity: they are working on a transition to 0.5 but it will not happen next year.
 * xnox still wants avatar-like movies to be rendered using opencolorio on ubuntu clusters =)
<xnox> infinity: all other distro's also kept 0.3.x series yaml-cpp.
<infinity> Mmkay.
<doko_> xnox, do you re-package that as 0.3?
<doko_> infinity, what helds up mccs?
<xnox> doko_: yes, in debian. yaml-cpp is 0.5 yaml-cpp0.3 is 0.3
<infinity> doko_: Not sure.  The coinutils and suitesparse transitions might need to be hinted together, or there might be something else.  Looking.
<xnox> icu transition seems to be entangled with haskell.... well we'll see once libreoffice/powerpc finishes building.
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-29
<xnox> looks like blender needs rebuild against new openimageio.
<xnox> this never ending chain of mini-transitions....
<infinity> My laptop really isn't liking building multiple boost-using projects at once.
<infinity> I wonder if it might be getting close to time to break down and build a desktop.
<doko_> any insight on coinutils and suitesparse
<infinity> Yeah, working out a couple of missing bits (hence the test builds killing my laptop)
<doko_> ahh
<xnox> i'm off to sleep. Let's hope that: icu, yaml-cpp's, openimageio all migrate when these builds finish.
<xnox> please hint yaml-cpp0.3 to go together with yaml-cpp
<xnox> (... and rivet and librime)
<xnox> britney doesn't notice that old-binaries (0.3) are now built from a new source package.
<infinity> xnox: I don't think it'll need a hint.
<xnox> infinity: well opencolorio migrated across (and blender and openimageio)
<infinity> Yes, I saw.
<xnox> infinity: and i don't see it trying yaml-cpp together with yaml-cpp0.3, unless something is preventing it to do so?
<infinity> Hrm, you might be right.  Silly britney.  I'll give it a whirl.
<xnox> WIN =)
<xnox> infinity: please rm boost1.53/boost-mpi-source1.53 from release and proposed =))))
<infinity> xnox: Poof.  Iz gone.
<xnox> infinity: excellent, boost1.55 soon to be uploaded in debian =)
 * xnox hides
<infinity> If it didn't seem to break *API* everytime it breaks ABI, I wouldn't care.
<infinity> A bunch of no-change rebuilds is easy.  FIXING ALL THE THINGS is less pleasant.
<infinity> (Well, and getting caught up in other transitions along the way)
<infinity> xnox: So, when are you going to start a campaign to replace 95% of boost usage with C++11 features, so it's easier to transition the 5% that legitimately need boost?
 * infinity goes to buy some pizza and lose some brain cells to beer and a movie.
<xnox> infinity: maybe throw libreoffice on to sagari? otherwise it will spend another 7 hours spinning on ross....
<xnox> infinity: i've started looking into that compain, and for some things i'm not sure there is enough in the stdc++ / glibc. E.g. as much as getopt.h is wonderful it hardly allows for a single: config file setter, environment override, cmd-line args - in a single setup call.
<xnox> and e.g. <regex> will only be part of gcc 4.9 http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=53631
<ubot2`> gcc.gnu.org bug 53631 in libstdc++ "[C++11] <regex> is unimplemented" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<RAOF> Oh, sweet! <regex> is finally implemented in stdc++? Yay!
<infinity> xnox: Sure, I know some fancy things haven't happened yet, and some never will.
<infinity> xnox: But there's got to be some covered by 11 and 14 that could transition iff a modern compiler is in use.
<infinity> xnox: And I'm not going to bother cancelling libreoffice, it'll get there when it gets there.  It also takes so long to cancel that it tends to timeout and offline the buildd you had it on, so I'd rather not. :P
<infinity> xnox: Sleeping would probably solve your impatience.
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-22
<wxl> stgraber: Riddell: are you the right folks to bug about our dailies not rebuilding?
<wxl> also true for other alpha1 participants
<stgraber> oh, yeah, I'll fix that
<wxl> thx stgraber :)
<wxl> ping me if you need anything else!
<stgraber> cron fixed
<wxl> stgraber: is there anything we can do to ensure things happen more smoothly in the future? i know it's hard to follow cjwatson's footsteps, but we've had a couple hiccups
<wxl> maybe a better workflow document is necessary?
<stgraber> it's all covered in the wiki document already
<stgraber> people not blowing up the crontab in the middle of the week would help
<stgraber> but not much we can do about that one
<wxl> yep i doubt that can be fixed
<wxl> well i'll keep bugging you as needed but perhaps this is something the release team should discuss
<wxl> thanks for your hard work :)
<infinity> wxl: This has nothing to do with cjwatson's team change, the milestones have been a rotating one-man show for a long time, sometimes things just go wrong.
<wxl> infinity: okie dokie. well, it's been mostly without problems previous cycles. this cycle seems to be following a trend of having problems. an observation that causes some concern. i just want the best for the community as a whole, so that's why i bring it up. not pointing fingers at people so much as the issue.
<infinity> wxl: This cycle has had one milestone, it's hard to determine trends from that.
<infinity> wxl: Anyhow, may I just suggest that while it's quite flattering to Colin, it's somewhat insulting to the rest of us to imply that we're not capable of doing the things we've been doing for years without him babysitting us. :P
<wxl> infinity: there have been three issues for that one milestone. at least where i work, three times is a trend.
<wxl> infinity: my assumption (probably unfounded) is that colin has been kind of running the show mostly. i've seen a lot of similar situations where someone leaving leads to problems because it's not adequately documented or improper training has been the issue. again, i'm not concerned about people. i'm concerned about the system supporting those people. tl;dr i believe that the release team is entirely c
<wxl> apable of taking care of what's necessary :)
<stgraber> Colin hasn't been done milestone releases in quite a while actually, so no, completely unrelated
<wxl> well, long story short, i didn't mean this to be a negative assessment of anyone involved
<wxl> people are not the problem, systems are
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-23
<wxl> stgraber: Riddell: Lubuntu still has no dailies.
<darkxst> Ubuntu GNOME doesnt either ;(
<cjwatson> wxl: Yeah, what others said.  There certainly are things I've done that will require picking up, but the glitches this last week weren't related to that.
<wxl> cjwatson: that's fine. like i said, just trying to suggest better systems might help prevent such issues.
<cjwatson> I think it's in general necessary to understand the issues first :-)
<wxl> cjwatson: sure, sure. and i don't. just saying this many issues are unprecedented.
<cjwatson> The problem here was somebody overwriting the crontab with a lightly-modified version of the one in bzr, and we've already been talking about various things that will help with that, most notably getting the version in bzr more closely in sync with the running one
<cjwatson> Unprecedented?  Hardly
<cjwatson> This is pretty minor by comparison
<wxl> well, in my time at least :)
<cjwatson> It's easy to see the most recent issues as the worst ones
<cjwatson> And having the dailies not rebuilding for a while after a milestone is released is not even slightly a new problem, that's practically routine ...
<cjwatson> (if not ideal)
<wxl> anyways, i've said my 2¢ and i believe the release team will do everything in their power to ensure the least amount of issues
<cjwatson> What I'm saying is that coming in with generalities about better systems is not actually directly very helpful
<wxl> cjwatson: but only for certain flavors?
<cjwatson> Only the flavours that were releasing had their builds disabled in the first place
<wxl> and lubuntu and gnome are still disabled, while kylin which had participated, is not
<wxl> well, might not be. they seem to be a day behind some
<cjwatson> I'm sort of reluctant to look because then you'll say it's all because I wasn't involved :-P
<cjwatson> Anyway, you can check the crontab schedule yourself
<wxl> look, i already accept that this has nothing to do with you :)
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/etc/crontab
<cjwatson> 29 16 * * *for-project lubuntu cron.daily; for-project lubuntu cron.daily-live --live
<cjwatson> 32 15 * * *for-project ubuntu-gnome cron.daily-live --live
<cjwatson> And from yesterday:
<cjwatson> 20:39 <stgraber> cron fixed
<cjwatson> So it is not at all surprising that Lubuntu has not built yet since then, since 16:29 is in 28 minutes from now
<wxl> i also accept that this is a unique set of circumstances
<cjwatson> And ubuntu-gnome tried to build not long ago and failed: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-gnome
<cjwatson> No it's not (unique)
<wxl> well
<cjwatson> I think you're making this out to be much worse than it is, honestly
<cjwatson> Calm down a bit :)
<wxl> i'm trying to backpedal from it, actually
<cjwatson> As far as I can see there is no current systemic problem with image builds
<wxl> yeah that's what i'm trying to say XD
<cjwatson> Some are running and failing, but that's normal and up to flavour folks to fix
<wxl> thou art preaching to the choir
<cjwatson> OK
<cjwatson> Looks like things are basically fine, anyway, so I should go and belatedly (help) put the Christmas tree up
<wxl> yeah sorry for ruffling everyone's feathers
<wxl> next time i'll fix my own systems first ;)
<wxl> happy holidays
<cjwatson> Likewise
<cjwatson> Was at a Chanukah party yesterday evening too :)
<wxl> wow
<cjwatson> (though that's a much more minor holiday to the folks who observe it, but anyway)
<wxl> don't forget to get kwanza in there
<cjwatson> This isn't some kind of completism, it's because we have a close Jewish friend who happens to live nearby :)
<wxl> around the world in 80 holidays? :)
<wxl> heheh
<wxl> luckily all we've got is christmas to deal with
<wxl> that's enough for me
<cjwatson> Still, yay doughnuts and latkes
<wxl> oh well, you didn't mention that :)
<wxl> alright i'm going to go get ready for work
<wxl> thanks again!
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-27
<wxl> hey kids the tracker is messed up :(
<elmo> wxl: try again please
<wxl> thx elmo
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-21
<coreycb> hello, if there's an archive admin still around, could python-os-win please be promoted to main?
<infinity> coreycb: Maaaaybe.
<coreycb> infinity, someone's here! :)
<infinity> coreycb: iz done.
<coreycb> infinity, thanks
<cyphermox> could someone please promote mokutil? It's depended on by shim-signed
<cjwatson> cyphermox: done
<cyphermox> ta
<cyphermox> cjwatson: how do you usually deal with the trailing broken stuff in a Perl transition? try to debug yourself or file bugs? removals?
<cyphermox> from what I can gather looking at some of them there aren't any patches anywhere
<cyphermox> libembperl-perl looks easy enough, and I think I have a grasp of what is going on with libdata-dump-streamer-perl
<cjwatson> cyphermox: some combination of those, though only very rarely removals; may be worth coordinating with the Debian Perl team, they're generally pretty clued
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-22
<stgraber> micahg, Laney: uploaded a lxd backport for trusty and a cgmanager and lxc backport for precise. The former is just to keep up to date with xenial. The latter is because of how outdated and unsupported the current backport is, getting in sync with trusty in precise should make everyone's life much easier (at the cost of having to get cgmanager backported too).
<stgraber> no rush on any of those
<micahg> stgraber: thanks for trying to keep things updated
<LocutusOfBorg1> hi please accept libwebsockets from the queue, the reverse dependency (mosquitto) has been uploaded in debian a few minutes ago
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg1: no need to ask for ones with the same version in Debian, we do those in bulk
<LocutusOfBorg1> cjwatson, actually I was trying to avoid a mosquitto sync with the old libwebsockets, and then the need for a rebuild
<LocutusOfBorg1> was that case possible?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg1: oh right, that would certainly have been possible, fair enough then
<LocutusOfBorg1> so when a package is built but not accepted is not used by reverse dependencies
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg1: indeed
<LocutusOfBorg1> I hope to become a MOTU soon, to be able to binNMU them by myself :)
<mapreri> LocutusOfBorg1: you don't binNMU stuff in ubuntu :P
<mapreri> though I've to understand how transitions are done so quickly without binNMUs....
<mapreri> takes time to download, dch, debuild -S, debsign, dput every package, umh
<cjwatson> scripts to do no-change rebuilds
<cjwatson> it does indeed take some time but not as much as you might think
<cjwatson> I have horrible hacky messes like http://paste.ubuntu.com/14137855/
<cjwatson> I think others have something a bit more elegant but this is good enough for my purposes :)
<mapreri> eheh.  OOI, why do you spawn subshells inside functions?
<cjwatson> mapreri: so that I don't get left wherever they've cded to
<mapreri> oh, make sense
<cjwatson> I could cd back at the end, but then error handling and life's too short, a subshell is simpler
<cjwatson> in case it's not obvious, no support implied, if you've found some bug in this stuff I probably already know and don't care. :-)
<mapreri> :P
<mapreri> let's say, if I'll ever need something similar I think I'll write my own crap :)
<mapreri> o.O( at least I've full copyright on it, it must mean something! )
<mapreri> (=> it doesn't )
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> it's not particularly hard
<LocutusOfBorg1> actually no-change rebuild is the same as a binNMU :)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg1: actually it's not quite
<cjwatson> but close enough for at least some purposes
<cjwatson> (binNMUs keep the source version unchanged)
<LocutusOfBorg1> true, but at the end the result seems the same
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg1: sometimes, if you don't care about source version != binary version which does in fact sometimes matter :)
<LocutusOfBorg1> true :)
 * mapreri doesn't care, since already binary versions could be different than source version anyway...
<mapreri> another difficult bit of binNMU is that you can have multiple binaries with the same name out of the same (source, version) tuple, I think.  somebody might rely on that?
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-23
<oSoMoN> good morning
<oSoMoN> I need help from a core-dev to trigger a rebuild of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/0.23+16.04.20151221-0ubuntu1/+build/8750367
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted strongswan [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.5.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-css-select [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clojure [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtspeech-opensource-src [sync] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0~alpha-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeipa [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yabasic [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.77.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected clojure [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yabasic [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:2.77.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yabasic [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:2.77.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yabasic [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:2.77.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yabasic [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:2.77.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yabasic [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:2.77.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yabasic [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:2.77.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yabasic [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:2.77.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clojure [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> wgrant: the pysha3 'brg-endian' license appears not to grant permission to modify?
<slangasek> wgrant: n/m I'm slow of reading today
<teward> slangasek: happens to us all.
<teward> infinity: when you're *less* busy, maybe after the new year, can I run something by you regarding nginx?
<slangasek> I should at least drink more eggnog to have an excuse
<teward> slangasek: now, don't be like me, I've had five glasses of eggnog with southern comfort, you do *not* want a hangover xD
<teward> I'm not working tomorrow either way, so blah :P
<teward> (still recovering my laptop after a failed 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evil-el [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: evil-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdesvn [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clojure [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yabasic [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.77.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yabasic [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.77.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yabasic [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.77.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted evil-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yabasic [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.77.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yabasic [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.77.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yabasic [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.77.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poppler [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yabasic [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.77.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coz-profiler [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coz-profiler [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coz-profiler [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysha3 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coz-profiler [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coz-profiler [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coz-profiler [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdesvn [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdesvn [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdesvn [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdesvn [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdesvn [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdesvn [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdesvn [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdesvn [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdesvn [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ip4r [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<handsome_feng> hi, gays, merry christmas ! I noticed that the page:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Alpha1 is still empty, Does anyone know the release plan of ubuntu zesty alpha1 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<slangasek> handsome_feng: per discussion on the mailing list, no one has volunteered to drive the opt-in alpha milestone, which means there won't be one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdesvn [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdesvn [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdesvn [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdesvn [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdesvn [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-sandbox-extensions [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0~git20161128-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave-controlpanel [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-sandbox-extensions [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0~git20161128-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave-controlpanel [s390x] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-sandbox-extensions [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~git20161128-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-sandbox-extensions [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~git20161128-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-sandbox-extensions [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~git20161128-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave-controlpanel [arm64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-sandbox-extensions [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~git20161128-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave-controlpanel [armhf] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-sandbox-extensions [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~git20161128-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sidedoor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cli-cursor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-btcsuite-btcd-btcec [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161101.0.g8343278-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-command-join [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-sorted-object [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave-controlpanel [i386] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jimfs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave-controlpanel [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-rx [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.1.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openzwave-controlpanel [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1] (no packageset)
<handsome_feng> slangasek: Thank you !
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krita [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mimeo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ip4r [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.1-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgis [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgmemcache [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-3ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1build2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brasero [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brasero [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brasero [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brasero [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brasero [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brasero [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brasero [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.12.1-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: storage-provider-webdav (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1+17.04.20161128-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcitx (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:4.2.9.1-4 => 1:4.2.9.1-4ubuntu1] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krita [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<bluesabre> Good morning! Are there any AAs about who would like to release sgt-launcher from the zesty NEW queue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1641300 Thanks!
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1641300 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] sgt-launcher" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<ari-tczew> hello
<ari-tczew> would be nice to get finally fixed bug 1633692
<ubot5`> bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu Xenial) "[sru] missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt – breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633692
<ari-tczew> I was being already affected
<ari-tczew> I've just confirmed the fix is sufficient.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fcitx (xenial-proposed/main) [1:4.2.9.1-1ubuntu1.16.04.1 => 1:4.2.9.1-1ubuntu1.16.04.2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: mediawiki-math (zesty-proposed/primary) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1]
<mapreri> bluesabre: I have no such powers (I now noticed that you asked me to do such in the bug report, but back than I was (and I still am) unsubscribed - I received the messages through -sponsors
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llmnrd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-alertmanager [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+ds-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-alertmanager [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+ds-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-alertmanager [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+ds-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libterm-table-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-alertmanager [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+ds-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-alertmanager [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+ds-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llmnrd [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llmnrd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-inquirer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: f2fs-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtext-hogan-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-object-assign-sorted [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libspecio-library-path-tiny-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-alertmanager [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+ds-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llmnrd [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: asterisk-core-sounds [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-alertmanager [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1+ds-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llmnrd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quickfix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.14.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quickfix [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.14.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quickfix [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.14.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quickfix [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.14.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quickfix [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.14.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: quickfix [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.14.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> o/ release team
<tsimonq2> Any chance someone can let lxsession in?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-desktop-environment [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-artwork [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: hhvm (zesty-proposed/primary) [3.12.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted asterisk-core-sounds [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-btcsuite-btcd-btcec [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161101.0.g8343278-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libspecio-library-path-tiny-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtext-hogan-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llmnrd [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llmnrd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-sandbox-extensions [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20161128-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-sandbox-extensions [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20161128-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-sandbox-extensions [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20161128-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-sandbox-extensions [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20161128-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted f2fs-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libterm-table-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.004-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llmnrd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-sandbox-extensions [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20161128-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-sandbox-extensions [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20161128-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-command-join [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-object-assign-sorted [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-sorted-object [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jimfs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llmnrd [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cli-cursor [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-rx [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.1.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llmnrd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-inquirer [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-sandbox-extensions [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20161128-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxsession [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave-controlpanel [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave-controlpanel [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave-controlpanel [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-alertmanager [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1+ds-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-alertmanager [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1+ds-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-alertmanager [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1+ds-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-alertmanager [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1+ds-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quickfix [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.14.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave-controlpanel [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave-controlpanel [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave-controlpanel [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-alertmanager [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1+ds-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quickfix [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.14.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quickfix [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.14.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quickfix [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.14.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: maxima-sage [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-alertmanager [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1+ds-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quickfix [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.14.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sidedoor [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openzwave-controlpanel [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2a+git20161006.a390f35-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted quickfix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.14.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-alertmanager [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1+ds-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcb-rnd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcb-rnd [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcb-rnd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcb-rnd [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcb-rnd [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcb-rnd [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcb-rnd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
<teward> seems *nobody* is alive though
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-27
<valorie> teward: someone is alive, because stuff is being accepted
<teward> sure that's not automatic?
<valorie> well, possibly
<valorie> but at least the robots are working
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: calligra-l10n [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:2.9.11-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krita [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:3.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: uftp (yakkety-proposed/primary) [4.9.2-2ubuntu1]
<Logan> someone please reject that ^ I meant to upload to zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected uftp [source] (yakkety-proposed) [4.9.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-parallel [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.6.2-0ubuntu3~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.7-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (xenial-backports) [2.7-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freehdl [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freehdl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freehdl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Someone please approve that ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freehdl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freehdl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freehdl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freehdl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sgt-launcher [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sgt-launcher [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted storage-provider-webdav [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.1+17.04.20161128-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted messaging-framework [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2+17.04.20161208-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybigwig [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybigwig [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybigwig [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybigwig [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybigwig [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybigwig [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pybigwig [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maxima-sage [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maxima-sage [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maxima-sage [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maxima-sage [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maxima-sage [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maxima-sage [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted maxima-sage [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.35.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxsession [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxsession [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxsession [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxsession [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxsession [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxsession [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxsession [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reportbug [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [7.1.1ubuntu1]
<slangasek> W: kdevelop: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/kdevelop!
<slangasek> ok then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected kdevelop-python [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop-python [source] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Taking note, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop-python [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop-python [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop-python [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop-python [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop-python [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop-python [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdevelop-python [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysha3 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krita [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krita [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:3.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-desktop-environment [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mediawiki-math [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ack (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.14-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mediawiki-math [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mediawiki-math [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mediawiki-math [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mediawiki-math [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mediawiki-math [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mediawiki-math [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mediawiki-math [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ccbuild (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: dc-qt (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ack [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.14-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mediawiki-math [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mediawiki-math [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mediawiki-math [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mediawiki-math [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mediawiki-math [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccbuild [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mediawiki-math [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dc-qt [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mediawiki-math [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2:3.0.0+git20160613-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: faumachine (zesty-proposed/primary) [20160511-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted faumachine [sync] (zesty-proposed) [20160511-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ack [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.14-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: draai [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [20160601-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dc-qt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccbuild [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dc-qt [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccbuild [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dc-qt [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccbuild [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccbuild [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dc-qt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccbuild [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dc-qt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dc-qt [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dc-qt [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: glimpse (zesty-proposed/primary) [4.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccbuild [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ccbuild [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hhvm [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.12.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: golang-gopkg-dancannon-gorethink.v1 (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: google-android-ndk-installer (zesty-proposed/primary) [13b]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-dancannon-gorethink.v1 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcb-rnd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcb-rnd [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcb-rnd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcb-rnd [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted google-android-ndk-installer [sync] (zesty-proposed) [13b]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcb-rnd [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcb-rnd [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcb-rnd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: gpointing-device-settings (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: gpsshogi (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-dancannon-gorethink.v1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccbuild [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccbuild [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dc-qt [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-dancannon-gorethink.v1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccbuild [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dc-qt [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccbuild [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ack [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.14-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccbuild [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dc-qt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dc-qt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dc-qt [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-parallel [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccbuild [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dc-qt [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted draai [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20160601-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ccbuild [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.7+git20160227.c1179286-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dc-qt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0.alpha-4.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted calligra-l10n [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:2.9.11-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glimpse [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsshogi [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpointing-device-settings [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glimpse [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.18.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: kshutdown (zesty-proposed/primary) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glimpse [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.18.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glimpse [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.18.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glimpse [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.18.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpointing-device-settings [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpointing-device-settings [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glimpse [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.18.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpointing-device-settings [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glimpse [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.18.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: kvirc (zesty-proposed/primary) [4:4.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glimpse [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.18.7-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpointing-device-settings [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpointing-device-settings [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpointing-device-settings [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpointing-device-settings [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hhvm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.12.11+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glimpse [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glimpse [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpointing-device-settings [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpointing-device-settings [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpointing-device-settings [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hhvm [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.12.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glimpse [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpointing-device-settings [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpointing-device-settings [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpointing-device-settings [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpointing-device-settings [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.0~git20150314.de7fe9e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glimpse [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glimpse [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glimpse [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glimpse [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.18.7-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvmlite [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvmlite [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvmlite [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvmlite [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvmlite [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvmlite [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvmlite [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: kxstitch (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kxstitch [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kxstitch [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kxstitch [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kxstitch [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kxstitch [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kxstitch [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kxstitch [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kxstitch [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libalog (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kxstitch [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kxstitch [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kxstitch [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kxstitch [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvmlite [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvmlite [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvmlite [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kxstitch [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kxstitch [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvmlite [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvmlite [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kxstitch [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvmlite [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvmlite [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.15.0+git20161228.95d8c7c-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libdevel-bt-perl (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.06-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdevel-bt-perl [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.06-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-dumpxml-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.06-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libalog [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libkavorka-perl (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.036-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kshutdown [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4:4.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkavorka-perl [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.036-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkavorka-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.036-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kshutdown [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libmessage-passing-zeromq-perl (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.010-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmessage-passing-zeromq-perl [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.010-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kshutdown [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kshutdown [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kshutdown [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kshutdown [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kshutdown [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmessage-passing-zeromq-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.010-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:4.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kshutdown [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: matita [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.99.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:4.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: matita [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.99.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: matita [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.99.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: matita [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.99.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: matita [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.99.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: matita [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.99.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:4.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: matita [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.99.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:4.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:4.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:4.2.0-3] (no packageset)
<teward> crap I accidentally uploaded something wrong
<teward> grrr
<teward> um, can someone go in and cancel nginx upload 1.11.8?
<teward> that was supposed to go to a PPA, and I mistyped the dput command
<teward> for Zesty
<teward> preferably *now8?
<teward> (I've gone and cancelled the builds)
<teward> (someone please kill me now)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kvirc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:4.2.0-3] (no packageset)
<stgraber> teward: I'll remove it from proposed for you, but note that you just burnt that version number now (not that it should really be a problem given that you're unlikely to ever upload a +zesty1 to the archive)
<teward> @stgraber: you're 100% sure I wont upload a +zesty1, though I have bigger issues to fix first
<teward> stgraber: see cross-ping on other channels, too, if you're curious what the bigger issues are
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:4.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4:4.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted matita [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.99.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4:4.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4:4.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kshutdown [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kshutdown [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kshutdown [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kshutdown [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4:4.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-dumpxml-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.06-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmessage-passing-zeromq-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.010-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted matita [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.99.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted matita [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.99.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kshutdown [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kshutdown [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4:4.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkavorka-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.036-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted matita [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.99.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted matita [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.99.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kshutdown [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libalog [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted matita [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.99.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kvirc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4:4.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted matita [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.99.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: mutt-vc-query (zesty-proposed/primary) [002-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mutt-vc-query [sync] (zesty-proposed) [002-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mp3cd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.27.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mutt-vc-query [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [002-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mutt-vc-query [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [002-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mutt-vc-query [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [002-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mutt-vc-query [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [002-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mutt-vc-query [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [002-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mutt-vc-query [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [002-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mutt-vc-query [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [002-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-jsdom (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.8.10+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jsdom [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.10+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mp3cd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.27.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mutt-vc-query [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [002-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mutt-vc-query [i386] (zesty-proposed) [002-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mutt-vc-query [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [002-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mutt-vc-query [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [002-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mutt-vc-query [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [002-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mutt-vc-query [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [002-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mutt-vc-query [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [002-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jsdom [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.10+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stringprep [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stringprep [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stringprep [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stringprep [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stringprep [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stringprep [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stringprep [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: orthanc-dicomweb (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jsdom [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.10+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stringprep [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stringprep [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stringprep [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-dicomweb [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stringprep [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stringprep [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stringprep [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-stringprep [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: pairs (zesty-proposed/primary) [4:15.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairs [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4:15.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-postgresql [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-postgresql [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: php-gnupg (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-postgresql [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-gnupg [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-postgresql [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-postgresql [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-postgresql [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:15.04.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:15.04.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-gnupg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-gnupg [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairs [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:15.04.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-gnupg [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orthanc-postgresql [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairs [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:15.04.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-gnupg [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairs [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:15.04.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-gnupg [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-gnupg [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairs [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:15.04.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-gnupg [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pairs [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:15.04.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: baresip [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-postgresql [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairs [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4:15.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairs [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4:15.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-gnupg [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-gnupg [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairs [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4:15.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-gnupg [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-gnupg [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairs [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4:15.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-gnupg [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-postgresql [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-postgresql [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-postgresql [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:15.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4:15.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-gnupg [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-postgresql [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-postgresql [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-gnupg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orthanc-postgresql [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pairs [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4:15.04.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-horde-mongo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-horde-mongo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-ps [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-ps [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-ps [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-ps [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-ps [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-ps [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-ps [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-drizzle [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-drizzle [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-drizzle [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-drizzle [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qpid-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rolo (zesty-proposed/primary) [011.dfsg.1-17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rolo [sync] (zesty-proposed) [011.dfsg.1-17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-ps [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-ps [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-ps [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-ps [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-drizzle [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-drizzle [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-ps [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-ps [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-drizzle [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-ps [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qpid-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-drizzle [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: sagemath (zesty-proposed/primary) [7.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sagemath [sync] (zesty-proposed) [7.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rolo [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [011.dfsg.1-17] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rolo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [011.dfsg.1-17] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rolo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [011.dfsg.1-17] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: schleuder (zesty-proposed/primary) [3.0.0~beta11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schleuder [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0~beta11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rolo [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [011.dfsg.1-17] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rolo [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [011.dfsg.1-17] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rolo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [011.dfsg.1-17] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rolo [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [011.dfsg.1-17] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rolo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [011.dfsg.1-17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rolo [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [011.dfsg.1-17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rolo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [011.dfsg.1-17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rolo [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [011.dfsg.1-17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rolo [i386] (zesty-proposed) [011.dfsg.1-17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schleuder [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.0.0~beta11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spellcast-doc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.5+nmu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tessa [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.1-6.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tessa [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.1-6.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tessa [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.1-6.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tessa [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.1-6.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tessa [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.1-6.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tessa [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.1-6.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tessa [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3.1-6.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: user-mode-linux (zesty-proposed/primary) [4.8-1um-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted user-mode-linux [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.8-1um-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: utopia-documents (zesty-proposed/primary) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utopia-documents [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: verilog-mode (zesty-proposed/primary) [20161124.fd230e6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted verilog-mode [sync] (zesty-proposed) [20161124.fd230e6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rolo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [011.dfsg.1-17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schleuder [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0~beta11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tessa [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-6.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tessa [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-6.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tessa [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-6.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tessa [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-6.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rolo [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [011.dfsg.1-17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tessa [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-6.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tessa [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-6.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spellcast-doc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+nmu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tessa [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.1-6.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utopia-documents [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zoph [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.9.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: verilog-mode [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [20161124.fd230e6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utopia-documents [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utopia-documents [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utopia-documents [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utopia-documents [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utopia-documents [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utopia-documents [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utopia-documents [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utopia-documents [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted verilog-mode [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20161124.fd230e6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utopia-documents [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utopia-documents [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utopia-documents [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zoph [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sagemath [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sagemath [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.4-4ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssreflect [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssreflect [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssreflect [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssreflect [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssreflect [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssreflect [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ssreflect [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssreflect [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssreflect [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssreflect [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssreflect [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssreflect [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssreflect [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ssreflect [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freehdl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freehdl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freehdl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freehdl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freehdl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freehdl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freehdl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.8-2.2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop-python [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop-python [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop-python [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop-python [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop-python [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop-python [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdevelop-python [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.0.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted baresip [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.20-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-liftoff [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bpfcc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bpfcc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bpfcc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bpfcc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-31
<doko> h
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bpfcc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bpfcc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-liftoff [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bpfcc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bpfcc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
<tsimonq2> i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tigervnc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tigervnc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tigervnc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tigervnc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tigervnc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tigervnc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-artwork [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sagemath [i386] (zesty-proposed) [7.4-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tigervnc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tigervnc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tigervnc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sagemath [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [7.4-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tigervnc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tigervnc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sgt-launcher [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tigervnc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jsbeautifier [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.4-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jsbeautifier [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.4-5]
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, hello, there is a lot of noise/missing autopkgtestsuites that are preventing stuff from migrating
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. zlib/libpng1.6
<LocutusOfBorg> specially armhf architecture
<LocutusOfBorg> (I don't care about libpng since I just uploaded it on Debian), I care more about zlib
<LocutusOfBorg> and zlib/c-icap/armhf can probably be hinted because it seems a glibc regression to me
<LocutusOfBorg> happy new year to you all :)
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmor [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmor [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmor [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmor [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmor [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmor [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupdate [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu5 => 0.5-2ubuntu6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.11.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu5 => 0.5-2ubuntu6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu5 => 0.5-2ubuntu6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu5 => 0.5-2ubuntu6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu5 => 0.5-2ubuntu6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted girara [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted girara [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted girara [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted girara [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted girara [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted girara [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0~svn321357-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0~svn321357-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0~svn321357-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0~svn321357-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:6.0~svn321357-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnitrokey [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnitrokey [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnitrokey [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-compatibility-trine-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted commons-email [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dwarf-fortress [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.44.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dwarf-fortress [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.44.02-1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsodium [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsodium [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsodium [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsodium [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsodium [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unicode-cldr-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [31.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsodium [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-2] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-27
<wxl> any reason why there are no download links the upgrades on bionic? e.g. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/163340/downloads
<tsimonq2> hrm O_o?
<valorie> I see none either
<valorie> they are here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/163339/testcases
<wxl> no downloads
<valorie> for an upgrade, you wouldn't use a download, would you?
<wxl> with the (image) testcases, yes
<valorie> ok
<valorie> obv. I don't know enough
<wxl> maybe the idea is you just get them from the regular testcase downloads?
<valorie> when I tested upgrades - lts to lts for instance, I just used an iso I had for seeding
<valorie> on real hardware
<valorie> this was how my travel notebook lost windows
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> deliberately, because I didn't want to mess with it anymore
<flocculant> wxl: don't think there ever has been
<flocculant> I think a lot of this is - do we really need to spoonfeed people ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsodium [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsodium [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsodium [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unicode-cldr-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [31.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsodium [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsodium [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsodium [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.16-2]
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Well it helps for consistent documentation...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.87+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pastescript [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.0.2-1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.87+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cyclograph [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cyclograph [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pastescript [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.87+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.87+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.87+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bullet [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.87+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.87+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.87+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.87+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.87+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.87+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bullet [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.87+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.18+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.18+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keras [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3-stdlib-extensions [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6.4-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pass-git-helper [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clojure-mode [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [5.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasview [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.2.0~git20171031-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-cuda-toolkit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [9.0.176-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-cuda-toolkit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [9.0.176-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geos [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.6.2-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-apex-log [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-goji-param [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160927.d7f49fd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-templexxx-reedsolomon [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.1+git20170927.7092926-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uprightdiff [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-btcsuite-btclog [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3+git20170628.84c8d23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uprightdiff [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rs-xid [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tj-go-spin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pamix [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uprightdiff [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jrick-logrotate [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170628.a93b200-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-tuple [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tldr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-show-player [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pamix [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tjfoc-gmsm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tldr [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-tuple [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pamix [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-go.uber-zap [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.1+git20171031.f85c78b-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-go.pedge-env [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171203.5f5a7de-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uprightdiff [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pamix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgitlab-api-v4-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-tuple [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tldr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-tuple [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tldr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soundkonverter [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soundkonverter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soundkonverter [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pamix [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uprightdiff [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uprightdiff [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pamix [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soundkonverter [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tldr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-tldr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-tuple [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-storable-tuple [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soundkonverter [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soundkonverter [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proxychains-ng [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proxychains-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stlcmd [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proxychains-ng [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stlcmd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stsci.tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stlcmd [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proxychains-ng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stlcmd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proxychains-ng [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stlcmd [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proxychains-ng [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stlcmd [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcapi [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcapi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcapi [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcapi [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcapi [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openscad (artful-proposed/universe) [2015.03-2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 => 2015.03-2+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected openscad [source] (artful-proposed) [2015.03-2+dfsg-2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openscad (artful-proposed/universe) [2015.03-2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 => 2015.03-2+dfsg-2ubuntu1.17.10.1] (no packageset)
<tumbleweed> has lubuntu been dropped? its seeds seem to be missing
<tumbleweed> ah, http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-seeds-are-now-in-git/
<tumbleweed> well, seeded-in-ubuntu will not update until germinate is processing it again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcapi [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcapi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clojure-mode [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasview [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.2.0~git20171031-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcapi [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcapi [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pass-git-helper [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcapi [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suitesparse [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1] (edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proxychains-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proxychains-ng [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proxychains-ng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stlcmd [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stlcmd [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stlcmd [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keras [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proxychains-ng [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proxychains-ng [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stlcmd [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3-stdlib-extensions [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6.4-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proxychains-ng [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stlcmd [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stlcmd [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libharu [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkcapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soundkonverter [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soundkonverter [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soundkonverter [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soundkonverter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soundkonverter [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soundkonverter [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-tuple [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-tuple [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-tuple [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-tuple [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-tuple [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-storable-tuple [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tldr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tldr [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tldr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tldr [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tldr [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-tldr [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-apex-log [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-goji-param [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160927.d7f49fd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rs-xid [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tj-go-spin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-go.pedge-env [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171203.5f5a7de-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-btcsuite-btclog [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.3+git20170628.84c8d23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-templexxx-reedsolomon [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.1+git20170927.7092926-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-go.uber-zap [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.1+git20171031.f85c78b-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jrick-logrotate [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170628.a93b200-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tjfoc-gmsm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geos [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suitesparse [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.1.2~beta-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-cuda-toolkit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.176-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3-stdlib-extensions [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-cuda-toolkit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [9.0.176-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stsci.tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uprightdiff [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uprightdiff [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uprightdiff [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uprightdiff [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uprightdiff [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgitlab-api-v4-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pamix [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pamix [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pamix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uprightdiff [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-show-player [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pamix [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pamix [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pamix [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clojure-mode [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pass-git-helper [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keras [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasview [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.2.0~git20171031-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libharu [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libharu [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libharu [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libharu [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libharu [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libharu [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-audriusbutkevicius-kcp-go [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20160629+git20171025.8ae5f52-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-go.pedge-lion [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171203.2a81062-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-zenazn-goji [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0+git20170812.c05078c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-audriusbutkevicius-kcp-go [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [20160629+git20171025.8ae5f52-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-go.pedge-lion [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171203.2a81062-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-zenazn-goji [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0+git20170812.c05078c-1]
<jbicha> tumbleweed: yeah, it would be better for someone to ask before moving seed repos unless he knows exactly where those repos are being used
<jbicha> unless he doesn't care whether his iso is buildable a week before he wants to release an Alpha 1 of it
<jbicha> I think I broke iso builds last year by removing an "unneeded" vivid seed for Ubuntu GNOME
<tumbleweed> :P
<tsimonq2> tumbleweed: It was on my todo list to propose an MP today
<tsimonq2> jbicha: s/a week/two weeks/ but yeah I expected something might break. Meh, it's fixable.
<tumbleweed> yeah, not the end of the world
<tsimonq2> tumbleweed: Yeah, especially because it's pre-alpha :P
<tumbleweed> it's just causing sad cron in my inbox
<tsimonq2> Same here
<tsimonq2> tumbleweed: Are you in ~ubuntu-archive by chance?
<tumbleweed> nope
<tsimonq2> Aww OK
<tsimonq2> (Because we could get this fixed swiftly if you were, but I guess waiting for people to get off of vac wouldn't hurt too :P)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rs-zerolog [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+git20171214.c2fc1c6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rs-zerolog [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0+git20171214.c2fc1c6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ip-regex [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-json-parse-better-errors [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> tumbleweed: Out of curiosity, know of a way to propose MPs against junk repos in Launchpad? https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+junk/ubuntu-archive-scripts should fix some of the problems :))
<tumbleweed> nope
<tsimonq2> Thanks anyways tumbleweed, I'll ping someone next week
<tsimonq2> Aha, I think I need one more MP to lp:ubuntu-cdimage
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: guile-2.2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-30
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I think you're the person who'd review this, no? https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-cdimage/add-git-support-to-germinate/+merge/335604
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, FYI, I sync'd init-system-helpers from Debian, fixing lbcd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mysql-defaults [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mysql-defaults [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mysql-defaults [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mysql-defaults [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mysql-defaults [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mysql-defaults [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mysql-defaults [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mysql-defaults [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mysql-defaults [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mysql-defaults [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mysql-defaults [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mysql-defaults [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guile-2.2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.3+1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-json-parse-better-errors [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ip-regex [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brial [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astroml [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtranscript [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: teensy-loader-cli [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arctica-greeter [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.99.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndpi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndpi [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hex-a-hop [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+git20140926-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndpi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndpi [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: teensy-loader-cli [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: browser-request [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: teensy-loader-cli [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: darkcold-gtk-theme [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arctica-greeter [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.99.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: teensy-loader-cli [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtranscript [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: teensy-loader-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arctica-greeter [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.99.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtranscript [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtranscript [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-crc32 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: teensy-loader-cli [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdoxygen-filter-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.72-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mutatormath [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtranscript [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arctica-greeter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.99.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdf-redact-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: leiningen-clojure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtranscript [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysmi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arctica-greeter [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.99.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: arctica-greeter [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.99.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iraf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.16.1+2017.12.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iraf [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.16.1+2017.12.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (ubuntustudio)
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iraf [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.16.1+2017.12.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvdb [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: darkcold-gtk-theme [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: newsboat [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-inconshreveable-log15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.13-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-yamux [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171107.1f58ded-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: btrfs-compsize [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libt3config [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: newsboat [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitea [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libt3config [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: newsboat [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: btrfs-compsize [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: btrfs-compsize [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: btrfs-compsize [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libt3config [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libt3config [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: newsboat [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pymediainfo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-colour [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-deflate-js [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rawkit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyprind [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitea [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitea [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitea [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: newsboat [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: newsboat [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.10.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: btrfs-compsize [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: btrfs-compsize [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libt3config [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libt3config [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted btrfs-compsize [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted btrfs-compsize [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitea [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitea [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libt3config [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted newsboat [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted newsboat [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted newsboat [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pymediainfo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-colour [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted btrfs-compsize [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitea [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libt3config [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted newsboat [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyprind [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astroml [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: teensy-loader-cli [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitea [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted newsboat [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rawkit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libt3config [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pynac [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.12-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-deflate-js [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arctica-greeter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arctica-greeter [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arctica-greeter [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted btrfs-compsize [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted darkcold-gtk-theme [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-yamux [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171107.1f58ded-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iraf [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.16.1+2017.12.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iraf [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.16.1+2017.12.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdoxygen-filter-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.72-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtranscript [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arctica-greeter [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted browser-request [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-inconshreveable-log15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.13-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iraf [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.16.1+2017.12.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libt3config [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtranscript [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtranscript [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndpi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndpi [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted newsboat [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.10.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arctica-greeter [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hex-a-hop [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0+git20140926-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtranscript [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mutatormath [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndpi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdf-redact-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted darkcold-gtk-theme [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtranscript [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-crc32 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysmi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted teensy-loader-cli [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted teensy-loader-cli [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cpdb-backend-cups (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted leiningen-clojure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.8.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted teensy-loader-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted teensy-loader-cli [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cpdb-libs (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: orca (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.26.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted arctica-greeter [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.99.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtranscript [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndpi [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [i386] (bionic-proposed) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cpdb-backend-gcp (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: orca (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.26.0-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted teensy-loader-cli [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvdb [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: opengcs (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [15.11+20171207~git445-380e5333-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted teensy-loader-cli [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astroml [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitea [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitea [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitea [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitea [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted btrfs-compsize [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted btrfs-compsize [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libt3config [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libt3config [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [5.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brial [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pynac [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: syslog-ng [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.13.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remmina [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remmina [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remmina [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remmina [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remmina [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: remmina [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: visp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted syslog-ng [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.13.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remmina [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remmina [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remmina [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remmina [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remmina [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted remmina [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-rcgit.26+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: visp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: visp [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted visp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted visp [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted visp [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyasn1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.2-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binaryen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [61-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msxpertsuite [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binaryen [i386] (disco-proposed) [61-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted msxpertsuite [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-fugit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbt [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timblserver [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timblserver [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbt [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbt [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timblserver [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbt [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timblserver [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timblserver [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-channels-redis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: timblserver [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ucto [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Anyone around for a Qt 4 removal? bug 1757735
<ubot5> bug 1757735 in libkdegames-kde4 (Ubuntu) "Please port your package away from Qt 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757735
<tsimonq2> RAOF: Happy Holidays; thanks for your (now-merged) yaml-cpp merge requests. :)
<RAOF> tsimonq2: and thank you! It took me quite a number of tries to get it entirely correct 😀
<tsimonq2> Debian bug 917196; I'd like to do this concurrently in Ubuntu. It's important because non-LTS releases of Qt typically don't get point releases beyond .2
<ubot5> Debian bug 917196 in release.debian.org "transition: qtbase-opensource-src" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/917196
<tsimonq2> RAOF: hehe, you did fix an RC bug, so I'm thankful nonetheless ;)
<RAOF> Oh? What was the RC bug?
<tsimonq2> Debian bug 915575.
<ubot5> Debian bug 915575 in libyaml-cpp-dev "libyaml-cpp-dev: ships /usr/include/{gmock,gtest}/*" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/915575
<tsimonq2> Had I uploaded this to Sid, it would have become RC. :P
<RAOF> Ah, right.
<RAOF> Yeah, that was rather annoying :)
<tsimonq2> As soon as my sbuild containers finish updating and I can do a (successful) test build I'll fire off an upload to Experimental and ask for a transition slot, to get it into Buster. Tomorrow (it's 10 PM here now) I'll sync to Disco I think.
<tsimonq2> I bet. :)
<tsimonq2> Oh, and while I have you here, I'm going to re-evaluate getting Mir in Debian as well. Last time I checked the only thing preventing it was a private library being installed in a public location, but it's been a while.
<RAOF> Christmas uploads!
<RAOF> Hm, what private library was that?
<RAOF> libmirprotobuf?
<tsimonq2> I am off of school for the next week (which has been particularly harsh lately) so that's part of it. :P
<tsimonq2> Ah, that rings a bell.
<RAOF> libmirprotobuf is kind of private, kind of public.
<RAOF> It's private in that it's mostly an implementation detail; it's public in that everything that uses it must share the same DSO.
<tsimonq2> Ah, got it.
<RAOF> It doesn't have a development symlink because there's absolutely nothing that you could usefully do by linking to it ☺
<tsimonq2> Makes sense. I'll go refresh myself on the packaging and merge in changes that have happened since I last looked at it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-channels-redis [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timblserver [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timblserver [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ucto [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbt [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timblserver [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbt [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbt [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timblserver [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timblserver [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted timblserver [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbt [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-fugit [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.6-1]
<tsimonq2> RAOF: yaml-cpp uploaded to Experimental for what it's worth.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: frog [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.27+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.18.27+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.18.27+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.18.27+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted frog [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gdk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gdk [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-reactor [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-reactor [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: varnish-modules [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [18.11-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [18.11-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [18.11-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [18.11-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [18.11-3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.11-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18.11-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18.11-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.11-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18.11-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-reactor [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-reactor [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted varnish-modules [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:13.3.0-2build1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:13.3.0-2build1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-lichking [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-lichking [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-lichking [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-lichking [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libctl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libctl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libctl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emerald [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghostwriter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grim [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnss-unknown [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emerald [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grim [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghostwriter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mle [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0~beta3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnss-unknown [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk3 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0~beta3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eas4tbsync [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mle [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tornado4 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ena [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libctl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ena [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tornado4 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitlbee-mastodon [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emerald [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oakleaf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hyphenation [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitlbee-mastodon [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hyphenation [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-datadog-zstd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dav4tbsync [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-namsral-flag [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.4~alpha+git20170814.67f268f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oakleaf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emerald-themes [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grim [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghostwriter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grim [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnss-unknown [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-justinas-alice [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171023.03f45bd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mle [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk3 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0~beta3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emerald [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ifaddr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnss-unknown [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnewlib-nano [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-envs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ena [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openrazer [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xemacs21 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [21.4.24-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-flask-cors [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitlbee-mastodon [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoox-locale-passthrough-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ena [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghostwriter [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tornado4 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitlbee-mastodon [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0~beta3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-jquery-markitup [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oakleaf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: voluptuous-serialize [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.12 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libparse-binary-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcloudflare-client-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.55.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libconfig-model-backend-yaml-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.132-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-netdisco [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xemacs21 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [21.4.24-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-jquery-center [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hyphenation [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.12 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tornado4 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oakleaf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hyphenation [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xemacs21 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [21.4.24-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xemacs21 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [21.4.24-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libctl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libctl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emerald [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emerald [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.12 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghostwriter [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grim [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grim [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghostwriter [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnss-unknown [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnss-unknown [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk3 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0~beta3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mle [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ena [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ena [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk3 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0~beta3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tornado4 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tornado4 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitlbee-mastodon [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hyphenation [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hyphenation [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitlbee-mastodon [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oakleaf [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oakleaf [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.12 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.12 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xemacs21 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [21.4.24-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xemacs21 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [21.4.24-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitlbee-mastodon [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.12 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.12~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oakleaf [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hyphenation [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xemacs21 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [21.4.24-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emerald [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hyphenation [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitlbee-mastodon [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oakleaf [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dav4tbsync [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.12 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.12~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oakleaf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xemacs21 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [21.4.24-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lablgtk3 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0~beta3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnss-unknown [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tornado4 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ena [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hyphenation [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tornado4 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ena [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lablgtk3 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0~beta3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tornado4 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ena [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mle [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libctl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ena [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emerald [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghostwriter [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.12 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.12~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grim [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libctl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghostwriter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grim [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mle [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emerald [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grim [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnss-unknown [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnss-unknown [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghostwriter [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: grim [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libctl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.12 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.12~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tornado4 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hyphenation [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xemacs21 [i386] (disco-proposed) [21.4.24-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: egl-wayland (disco-proposed/primary) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libctl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oakleaf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xemacs21 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [21.4.24-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: eglexternalplatform (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0+git20181101-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hyphenation [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: martian [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xemacs21 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [21.4.24-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitlbee-mastodon [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcloudflare-client-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.55.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-jquery-center [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-netdisco [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lablgtk3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0~beta3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oakleaf [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libconfig-model-backend-yaml-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.132-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitlbee-mastodon [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.12 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.12~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmoox-locale-passthrough-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tornado4 [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurp [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghostwriter [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libparse-binary-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted voluptuous-serialize [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-jquery-markitup [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ena [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emerald [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnss-unknown [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-envs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ifaddr [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xemacs21 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [21.4.24-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnewlib-nano [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-flask-cors [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openrazer [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ena [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emerald-themes [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-justinas-alice [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20171023.03f45bd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grim [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lablgtk3 [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0~beta3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mle [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghostwriter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grim [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-namsral-flag [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.4~alpha+git20170814.67f268f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnss-unknown [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oakleaf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-datadog-zstd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.4+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: test-kitchen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.23.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: displaycal [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: displaycal [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: displaycal [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: displaycal [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: displaycal [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: displaycal [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.7.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dar [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dar [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dar [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dar [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trollimage [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytroll-schedule [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: trollsift [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dar [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dar [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meep-lam4 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meep-lam4 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meep-mpich2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meep-mpi-default [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meep-mpich2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meep-openmpi [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meep-mpi-default [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meep-openmpi [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: birdtray [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-exploitdb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: birdtray [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-geotiepoints [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-broker [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-xlib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olive [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181130-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fusion-icon [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-geotiepoints [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-system-posix-redirect [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-xlib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-geotiepoints [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: birdtray [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-exploitdb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rcm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-broker [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-system-posix-redirect [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-system-posix-redirect [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olive [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181130-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: birdtray [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-glib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-geotiepoints [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-exploitdb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-glib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-exploitdb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-xlib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-broker [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olive [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181130-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-system-posix-redirect [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olive [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181130-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-xml-html-qq [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-xlib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-broker [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-exploitdb [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: go-exploitdb [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-glib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: birdtray [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-geotiepoints [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: birdtray [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-geotiepoints [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-xlib [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-system-posix-redirect [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-broker [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-glib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-system-posix-redirect [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-broker [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-xlib [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-glib [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-glib [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blis [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blis [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-glib [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-xlib [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-broker [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-system-posix-redirect [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-glib [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted birdtray [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-broker [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-glib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-xlib [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-geotiepoints [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bitlbee-mastodon [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hyphenation [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted birdtray [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-glib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-geotiepoints [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-exploitdb [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tornado4 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.5.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-system-posix-redirect [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-broker [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-exploitdb [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-system-posix-redirect [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olive [i386] (disco-proposed) [20181130-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0~beta3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnss-unknown [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-broker [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-xml-html-qq [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lablgtk3 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0~beta3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-xlib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mle [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olive [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [20181130-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted birdtray [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-exploitdb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-glib [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-system-posix-redirect [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-geotiepoints [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emerald [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghostwriter [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-exploitdb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-xlib [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emerald [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-glib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghostwriter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olive [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20181130-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted birdtray [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-broker [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-exploitdb [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-xlib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-system-posix-redirect [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rcm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: fwupd-snap (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-broker [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-xlib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-geotiepoints [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: zhmcclient (disco-proposed/primary) [0.21.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fusion-icon [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: eglexternalplatform (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0+git20181101-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-system-posix-redirect [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted birdtray [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted go-exploitdb [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181130.7c961e7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meep-openmpi [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olive [s390x] (disco-proposed) [20181130-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-geotiepoints [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted birdtray [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meep-openmpi [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meep-mpi-default [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-geotiepoints [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dar [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meep-lam4 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meep-mpi-default [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meep-mpich2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trollsift [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dar [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meep-mpich2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meep-lam4 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytroll-schedule [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted trollimage [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dar [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dar [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dar [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dar [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted displaycal [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted displaycal [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted displaycal [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted displaycal [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted displaycal [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted displaycal [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.7.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-datadog-zstd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.4+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted test-kitchen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.23.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blis [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blis [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntfs-3g [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntfs-3g [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntfs-3g [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntfs-3g [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntfs-3g [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntfs-3g [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bambootracker [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bambootracker [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-kitchen-salt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pylibtiff [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pylibtiff [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bambootracker [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bambootracker [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pylibtiff [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bambootracker [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bambootracker [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exa [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meep [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: meep [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-3 => 12-3bionic1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.12 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.12~beta1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-kitchen-salt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.12 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.12~beta1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-kitchen-salt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntfs-3g [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntfs-3g [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntfs-3g [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-kitchen-salt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntfs-3g [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntfs-3g [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntfs-3g [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:2017.3.23AR.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ena [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hyphenation [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ena [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hyphenation [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exa [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bambootracker [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bambootracker [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bambootracker [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bambootracker [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bambootracker [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bambootracker [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted martian [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meep [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pylibtiff [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tornado4 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted meep [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pylibtiff [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pylibtiff [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tornado4 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.5.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitlbee-mastodon [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blis [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dav4tbsync [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emerald [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emerald [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghostwriter [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grim [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lablgtk3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.0~beta3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libctl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bitlbee-mastodon [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blis [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emerald [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-datadog-zstd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lablgtk3 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.0~beta3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libctl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnss-unknown [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mle [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oakleaf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blis [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghostwriter [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libctl [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnss-unknown [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.1+0git.3faffd5f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eas4tbsync [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libctl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted grim [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mle [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: brailleutils [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ramda [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.26.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-status-notifier-item [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gobject [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-status-notifier-item [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-status-notifier-item [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gobject [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gobject [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gobject [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-status-notifier-item [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-cairo [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: theme-d-gnome [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.4-1] (no packageset)
<teward> can the SRU team and/or sponsors take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/1809932 when you get a chance (after the new year) to push a patch to Bionic gparted to fix LVM2 partition resizing which broke with the version of LVM2 that's in Bionic
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1809932 in gparted (Ubuntu) "[SRU] [Bionic] gparted fails to shrink LVM PV with lvm2 >= 2.02.172" [High,New]
<teward> this was fixed in Cosmic already with a sync in Cosmic and fix-released there via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/1779292 but the bug was initially filed in Bionic, and the issue was never revisited for Bionic.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1779292 in gparted (Ubuntu) "GParted fails to shrink an LVM PV with lvm2 >= 2.02.171" [High,Fix released]
<teward> I don't have coredev or upload for gparted so it'll need a sponsor for the upload as well.
<teward> no major rush, as I have a fix in a PPA temporarily for my use-cases where I run into this, but it should probably be fixed long-term
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-status-notifier-item [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gobject [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-status-notifier-item [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gobject [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.16-1] (no packageset)
<teward> jbicha: ^ ping look up at my messages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gparted (bionic-proposed/main) [0.30.0-3ubuntu1 => 0.30.0-3ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cloudkitty-dashboard [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [8.0.0-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> can any AA please accept haskell binaries? they will unblock a lot of haskell stuff
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted brailleutils [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-gobject [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-gobject [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-gobject [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-status-notifier-item [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-status-notifier-item [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-status-notifier-item [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cloudkitty-dashboard [amd64] (disco-proposed) [8.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-gobject [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-gobject [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-status-notifier-item [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ramda [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.26.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-gobject [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-status-notifier-item [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-gi-cairo [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted theme-d-gnome [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-status-notifier-item [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-dbusmenu [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-atk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-dbusmenu [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-dbusmenu [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-dbusmenu [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-pango [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-pango [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-atk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-atk [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-pango [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-pango [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-atk [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-dbusmenu [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-dbusmenu [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gio [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-atk [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-atk [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-pango [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gio [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-pango [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gio [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ukui-menu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.8-1~2018.1229.1050.1810] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-gi-gio [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.18-1] (no packageset)
<handsome_feng> Sorry, I want to upload the package ukui-menu-1.1.8-1~2018.1229.1050.1810 to my ppa, but I made a mistake, and it is uploaded to cosmic-proposed now, Could someone in release team help to reject it? Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscad [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2015.03-2+dfsg-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscad [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2015.03-2+dfsg-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscad [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2015.03-2+dfsg-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscad [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2015.03-2+dfsg-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-markdown2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pywebview [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscad [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2015.03-2+dfsg-2.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscad [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2015.03-2+dfsg-2.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscad [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2015.03-2+dfsg-2.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openscad [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2015.03-2+dfsg-2.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-project-generator-definitions [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.38-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyspectral [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.6+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hgapi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.3+git20170127.dd8fb7b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnss-sdr [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnss-sdr [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.10-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nats-io-gnatsd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+git20181112.3c52dc8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-23
<vorlon> xnox: why is libboost-python1.67.0 1.67.0-16 using the same package name as 1.67.0-13ubuntu2 despite containing none of the same .so's?
<vorlon> xnox: correction: containing a partial set of the same .so's
<vorlon> xnox: this is basically an unmanaged transition that is currently blocking on autopkgtests that correctly fail due to the library deps having been broken with no indication in the packaging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: codec2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted guava-mini [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted codec2 [i386] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed python-numpy from i386-whitelist in focal
<xnox> vorlon:  all of the failing packages are RC and are due to be removed in debian and ubuntu
<xnox> vorlon:  it is easier to go through this pain, without the pain of bumping to boost1.72
<xnox> vorlon:  and it is correct that (a) upstream finally came up with stable cross-os/distro python sonames (b) all other ones are dropped
<xnox> vorlon:  to get boost through the next steps are for yade & openblas to migrate
<xnox> but openblas still has regressions =(
<xnox> and illegal instruction in https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/amd64/c/cp2k/20191219_014105_aef5c@/log.gz sounds odd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spymemcached [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.12.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-js-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.28-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-js-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.28-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-js-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.28-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-js-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.28-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-js-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.28-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> xnox: all of the failing packages are RC> that doesn't change the fact that boost-python is RC buggy by dropping libraries without changing package name and breaking revdeps on upgrade
<vorlon> xnox: boost1.67 was in disco and eoan; there needs to be upgrade handling
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-js-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.28-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-js-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.28-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-js-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.28-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spymemcached [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.12.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-js-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.28-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-js-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.28-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: otb [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hedgewars (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.25-5~ubuntu18.04.1 => 1.0.0-4~ubuntu1.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hedgewars (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.25-5build1 => 1.0.0-4~ubuntu1.19.04.1] (no packageset)
<locutus_> vorlon, can you please help make dkms migrate? (one single i386 failure)
<vorlon> locutus_: hinted
<locutus_> lovely thanks
<vorlon> locutus_: do you know why an i386 test was triggered for nvidia-390 but not for any of the others?
<locutus_> nope...
<locutus_> because the driver is still there? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/390.132-0ubuntu2
<locutus_> vorlon, did you run the removal on restricted archive?
<vorlon> the nvidia packages are in the whitelist
<xnox> vorlon:  libraries are whitelisted, but not the dkms module
<xnox> nvidia-dkms-440               | 440.44-0ubuntu1 | focal/restricted | amd64
<xnox> nvidia-dkms-390               | 390.132-0ubuntu2         | focal/restricted           | amd64, armhf, i386
<vorlon> xnox: the whitelist is by source package.  So does nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 need updated to drop the i386 dkms package?
<vorlon> xnox: btw what do you think about having boost1.67 carry a delta to drop numpy support on i386?
<vorlon> (rather than me doing something to matplotlib to make the only i386 binary packages go away on that arch)
<xnox> vorlon:  i'm happy to make such delta. I think i can even keep the package in sync.
<xnox> what's wrong with matplotlib
<vorlon> xnox: in sync> are you going to make boost's debian/control be generated?  since the build-deps must vary based on target distro
<xnox> vorlon:  we used to have that anyway, so trivial to ressurect for when mpi was in universe and was strictly out of b-d
<vorlon> ok
<xnox> vorlon:  i think -dkms packages should be dropped on i386 => however some of them are arch:all
<vorlon> wrong with matplotlib> it's a math package, it's on i386, and it's currently in the whitelist only because of the arch: all python-matplotlib-doc as a build-dep of numpy which leaves uninstallable arch-dep binaries in the archive
<vorlon> with further germinate hacking, I suppose we could change it to not add the sources of arch: all packages to the sources output
<vorlon> but for this corner case, it'd be nice to just excise numpy as a whole
<xnox> heh
<xnox> and boost is whitelisted, and pulls in numpy too
<vorlon> yes
<xnox> vorlon:  which libraries of boost are actually needed on i386? i'm all for making boost more of a bump on i386.
<xnox> ie. are there any other boost things i can stop building on i386?
<vorlon> and I also found that I still have a bug, because frei0r should be pulling in gavl as a build-dependency and is not :/
<vorlon> xnox: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/i386.focal/i386+build-depends there are multiple reverse-build-deps of boost in the set (mir, firebird3.0, ceph)
<xnox> vorlon:  i merged your germinate branch into my foreign arch one, and i get test failure in your test case =/
<xnox> also
<xnox> incorrectly %s" % "included" if sense == "no-" else "omitted"
<vorlon> ah, whe
<vorlon> e
<xnox> "incorrectly %s" % "included" if sense == "no-" else "omitted"
<xnox> is not what you think it is
<vorlon> oops :)
<xnox> ("incorrectly %s" % "included") if sense == "no-" else "omitted"
<xnox> is how python does it
<xnox> well, since you are merged, i had to catch up in my PR. Need to work out what am I doing wrong =)
<xnox> i think it is me, because i do fake provides
<xnox> which make arch-all things look arch-any and things go astray
<vorlon> ah that's why frei0r build-deps aren't included, yeesh
<vorlon> we only pull in frei0r-plugins-dev which is Arch: all.  It does not depend on the arch-dep frei0r-plugins.
<vorlon> so that's similar to the matplotlib case :/
<vorlon> I think I'll just treat that as a manual exclude from the packageset for now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed frei0r from i386-whitelist in focal
<xnox> vorlon:  we drop many python2 packages, which will remain installed on users systems on upgrade
<xnox> vorlon:  many of which will remain installed, with broken / non-working compiled extension deps.
<vorlon> xnox: broken/non-working> that should not be the case
<vorlon> care to elaborate?
<xnox> hm
<xnox> py2 packages get dropped from the archive, yet remain installed on the users system
<xnox> and become incompatible with other arch:all packages they depend on
<xnox> ..... of which the set of brokeness is zero?!
<vorlon> other arch: all packages that aren't called python-foo?
<xnox> yes, like plugins to the apps that embed python interpret
<xnox> i.e. gimp
<xnox> which changes from py2 to py3
<vorlon> if they become incompatible with their dependencies, those dependencies should be declaring a Breaks: or Conflicts: and the revdep should be removed on upgrade
<xnox> within the archive -> sure
<xnox> and we can't do anything for externals right?
<vorlon> right
<xnox> somehow i feel boost1.67-python should always provide boost1.67-python37 and make shlibs generate the dependencies on boost1.67-python37 and not just boost1.67-python
<xnox> because we are going to drop python37 abi of boost for example
<xnox> vorlon:  so should I now add lots of breaks on boost1.67-python package of all the python2 boost using packages since disco|stable ?
<vorlon> xnox: I think you should do a one-time rename of the boost1.67-python package so that it doesn't satisfy the existing revdeps
<vorlon> and then rebuild all of those to pick up the new package name
<vorlon> the same as any other library transition
<xnox> vorlon:  and you still want me to drop numpy boost on i386?
<vorlon> xnox: yes please :)
<vorlon> I can drop matplotlib with a packageset-level hack, but I'd rather drop them both
<xnox> vorlon:  we should rename pyhon2 packages to python-legacy =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcapy [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcapy [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyvows [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcapy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seafile [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.0.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcapy [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcapy [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcapy [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.11.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcapy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.11.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcapy [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.11.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seafile [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.0.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted otb [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.0.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcapy [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.11.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcapy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.11.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyvows [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: derpconf [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: input-pad [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-4] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squaremap [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-xrdesktop [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xul-ext-exteditor [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sgmllib3k [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: firewalld [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkgconf [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkgconf [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdesktop [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: input-pad [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-4] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkgconf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-traitsui [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: input-pad [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-4] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdesktop [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pydot-ng [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkgconf [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: q2-types [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2019.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pkgconf [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.3-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdesktop [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: input-pad [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-4] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdesktop [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: input-pad [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-4] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xrdesktop [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.13.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broker [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.4+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broker [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.4+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: broker [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.4+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fplll [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlpack [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlpack [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlpack [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlpack [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-cuda-toolkit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [10.1.243-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mlpack [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted broker [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.4+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted broker [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.4+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted broker [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.4+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted derpconf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted input-pad [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted input-pad [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted input-pad [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlpack [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlpack [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-cuda-toolkit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [10.1.243-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted firewalld [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted input-pad [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlpack [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlpack [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pkgconf [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pkgconf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fplll [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted input-pad [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pkgconf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pkgconf [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-xrdesktop [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pkgconf [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.6.3-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mlpack [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pydot-ng [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted q2-types [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squaremap [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdesktop [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdesktop [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xul-ext-exteditor [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.2-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-traitsui [amd64] (focal-proposed) [6.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdesktop [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdesktop [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sgmllib3k [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xrdesktop [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.13.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: q2-demux [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: q2-quality-filter [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: q2-feature-table [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted q2-demux [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted q2-quality-filter [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted q2-feature-table [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openlibm [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openlibm [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openlibm [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openlibm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openlibm [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cfg-if [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cfg-if [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cfg-if [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cfg-if [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-float-cmp [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-float-cmp [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cfg-if [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-float-cmp [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gimli [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gimli [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-float-cmp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gimli [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-float-cmp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gimli [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-syntax [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-syntax [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-synstructure [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-synstructure [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-syntax [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-synstructure [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gimli [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-syntax [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-synstructure [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-width [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-width [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-phf [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-width [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-synstructure [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-width [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-toml [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: threeten-extra [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-width [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vinnie [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slepc4py [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-regex-syntax [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc4py [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.0-3] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openlibm [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openlibm [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openlibm [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openlibm [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openlibm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc4py [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.12.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cfg-if [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cfg-if [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cfg-if [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cfg-if [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cfg-if [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-float-cmp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-float-cmp [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-float-cmp [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-float-cmp [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-float-cmp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gimli [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gimli [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gimli [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex-syntax [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex-syntax [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex-syntax [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gimli [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex-syntax [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gimli [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.19.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-regex-syntax [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-phf [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-synstructure [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.12.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-synstructure [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.12.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-synstructure [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.12.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-width [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-width [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-width [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted threeten-extra [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-synstructure [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.12.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-width [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-synstructure [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.12.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-width [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-toml [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.5.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slepc4py [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.12.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vinnie [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitlabracadabra [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-unicode-utils [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-expint [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gotestsum [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ncdfgeom [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exec [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-yaml [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: txsni [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-eliot [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scrawl [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-table [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xdg [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gotestsum [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-expint [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-table [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-block-cipher-trait [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-qrcode-generator [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-table [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-expint [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zt-exec [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-database [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-block-cipher-trait [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-database [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-block-cipher-trait [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gotestsum [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exec [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exec [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scrawl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-database [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xdg [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-yaml [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scrawl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xdg [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-yaml [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spaln [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.2b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gotestsum [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gotestsum [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-expint [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spaln [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.2b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-expint [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spaln [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.2b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-table [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-block-cipher-trait [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exec [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scrawl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exec [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scrawl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-block-cipher-trait [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-table [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-yaml [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xdg [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-yaml [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xdg [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-database [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-database [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spaln [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.2b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spaln [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.2b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireshark [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireshark [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireshark [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireshark [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireshark [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klayout [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.26-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klayout [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.26-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klayout [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.26-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-qrcode-generator [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cackey [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-expint [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zxing [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klayout [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.26-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dmagnetic [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: klayout [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.26-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cyarray [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-hashicorp-go-bexpr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-cmake2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pytest-vcr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepboof [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: inkscape-speleo [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tidwall-pretty [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-eng-cat [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: berrynet [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-subosito-gotenv [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+git20190917.de67a66-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdqsort [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0+git20180419-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-flasgger [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-lunardate [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-farver [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidygraph [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-jekyll-mentions [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cpal [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: backuppc-rsync [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numcodecs [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-freezerclient [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-graphlayouts [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-net-ntp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: storm [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cubicsdr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.5+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyluach [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-miniz-oxide [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-rest-framework-guardian [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufoprocessor [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-jekyll-archives [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: surgescript [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-expint [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-expint [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cackey [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dmagnetic [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cackey [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dmagnetic [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-cmake2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-expint [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-cmake2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-miniz-oxide [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: backuppc-rsync [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cackey [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-expint [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-farver [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidygraph [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cackey [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-farver [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-miniz-oxide [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dmagnetic [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidygraph [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: backuppc-rsync [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cyarray [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cyarray [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cpal [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cyarray [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dmagnetic [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cyarray [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cpal [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cubicsdr [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.5+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-cmake2 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-cmake2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-farver [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: backuppc-rsync [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numcodecs [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-graphlayouts [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidygraph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-miniz-oxide [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cubicsdr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.5+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-graphlayouts [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numcodecs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cpal [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: numcodecs [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-graphlayouts [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-farver [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tidygraph [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cpal [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: storm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-miniz-oxide [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: backuppc-rsync [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cubicsdr [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.5+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cubicsdr [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.5+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-graphlayouts [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: storm [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: storm [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: storm [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.22-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: surgescript [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: surgescript [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: surgescript [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: surgescript [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.14+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-eng-cat [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted backuppc-rsync [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted backuppc-rsync [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted berrynet [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cackey [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cackey [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cubicsdr [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cubicsdr [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cubicsdr [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cyarray [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted backuppc-rsync [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted backuppc-rsync [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cackey [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cubicsdr [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cyarray [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cyarray [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepboof [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dmagnetic [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dmagnetic [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitlabracadabra [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted backuppc-rsync [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cackey [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cyarray [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dmagnetic [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dmagnetic [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gotestsum [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gotestsum [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-database [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ncdfgeom [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-exec [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cackey [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cyarray [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gotestsum [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-database [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-table [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-yaml [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: txsni [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cubicsdr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gotestsum [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scrawl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dmagnetic [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.18-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xdg [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-eliot [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-hashicorp-go-bexpr [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tidwall-pretty [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-cmake2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-cmake2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted inkscape-speleo [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted klayout [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.26-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted klayout [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.26-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-qrcode-generator [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numcodecs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numcodecs [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-subosito-gotenv [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0+git20190917.de67a66-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-cmake2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted klayout [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.26-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted klayout [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.26-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numcodecs [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-database [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-database [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pytest-vcr [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-eliot [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-freezerclient [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-cmake2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted klayout [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.26-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted numcodecs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdqsort [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+git20180419-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-flasgger [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyluach [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-expint [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-expint [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-expint [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-expint [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1-6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-cmake2 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-database [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-lunardate [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-expint [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-expint [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1-6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ncdfgeom [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii-table [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii-table [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exec [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ascii-table [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-qrcode-generator [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-expint [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-expint [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1-6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii-table [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scrawl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-yaml [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xdg [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spaln [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.2b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireshark [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-rest-framework-guardian [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-unicode-utils [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-yaml [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spaln [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3.2b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-expint [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1-5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xdg [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-block-cipher-trait [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireshark [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-expint [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-farver [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-farver [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-graphlayouts [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-graphlayouts [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-graphlayouts [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidygraph [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidygraph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-jekyll-archives [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-net-ntp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-farver [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-farver [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-graphlayouts [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidygraph [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-jekyll-mentions [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii-table [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-block-cipher-trait [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-block-cipher-trait [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cpal [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cpal [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-farver [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidygraph [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ascii-table [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-block-cipher-trait [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cpal [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exec [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exec [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-miniz-oxide [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-miniz-oxide [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-miniz-oxide [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-graphlayouts [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-block-cipher-trait [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cpal [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exec [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-miniz-oxide [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scrawl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scrawl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-yaml [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.8.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-yaml [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xdg [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tidygraph [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-exec [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scrawl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-yaml [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xdg [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xdg [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spaln [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.3.2b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spaln [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.3.2b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cpal [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scrawl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xdg [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spaln [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.3.2b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: lv2vst (focal-proposed/primary) [20190930-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: networkx (focal-proposed/primary) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-miniz-oxide [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spaln [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.3.2b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.4.14+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted storm [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.22-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted storm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.22-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted surgescript [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted surgescript [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-yaml [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.8.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: txsni [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted storm [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.22-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted surgescript [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted surgescript [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufoprocessor [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireshark [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireshark [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zt-exec [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spaln [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.3.2b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted storm [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.22-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted surgescript [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireshark [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireshark [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted txsni [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zxing [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted storm [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.22-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireshark [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-actuar [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-actuar [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-actuar [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tidwall-grect [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161006.ba9a043-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-actuar [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: txacme [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-actuar [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.3-3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-niklasfasching-go-org [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-kong-hcl [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-bep-tmc [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dgraph-io-ristretto [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20191108.8d6a8a7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-niklasfasching-go-org [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-antchfx-xpath [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-niklasfasching-go-org [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-census-instrumentation-opencensus-proto [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sabhiram-go-gitignore [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-gorilla-csrf [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nkovacs-streamquote [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tidwall-btree [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20191029.400434d-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-vmihailenco-tagparser [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hamradio-files [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [20191213] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyhamtools [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.7.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mreiferson-go-snappystream [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tidwall-tinyqueue [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20180302.1e39f55-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plover [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [4.0.0~dev8~66~g685bd33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tevino-abool [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170917.9b9efcf-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-yuin-goldmark [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-afr-nld [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: js8call [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [2.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-niklasfasching-go-org [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: js8call [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [2.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-niklasfasching-go-org [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: js8call [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-oci-fra [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: apertium-por-cat [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.14 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.14 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: js8call [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.14 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: js8call [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.14 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.14 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conda-package-handling [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-antchfx-xpath [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conda-package-handling [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tevino-abool [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170917.9b9efcf-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conda-package-handling [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conda-package-handling [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-mreiferson-go-snappystream [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: conda-package-handling [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nototools [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-caching [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rsc-devweb [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.0+2016.01.15.git.29cc9e1b05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rsc-devweb [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.0+2016.01.15.git.29cc9e1b05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rsc-devweb [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.0+2016.01.15.git.29cc9e1b05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kanshi [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kanshi [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-elasticsearch-model [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [7.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freezer-api [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [7.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rsc-devweb [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.0+2016.01.15.git.29cc9e1b05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kanshi [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-rsc-devweb [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0.0+2016.01.15.git.29cc9e1b05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kanshi [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kanshi [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-bioc-geoquery [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.54.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mopidy-scrobbler [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-money [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [6.13.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-to-regexp [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-anyhow [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-permutohedron [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-yenc [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.4.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-sixarm-ruby-unaccent [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-anyhow [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-jekyll-toc [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.12.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-permutohedron [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-anyhow [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libime [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20191103.442e091+ds2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libime [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20191103.442e091+ds2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-unleash [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-anyhow [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-permutohedron [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ron [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustversion [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustversion [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scrcpy [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.11+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scrcpy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.11+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libime [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20191103.442e091+ds2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-anyhow [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-permutohedron [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustversion [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scrcpy [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.11+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spfft [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wdisplays [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0+git20191201-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-i18next-browser-languagedetector [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ron [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spfft [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wdisplays [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0+git20191201-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-permutohedron [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spfft [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-bytes [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.11.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-i18next-xhr-backend [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ron [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustversion [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scrcpy [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.11+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spfft [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wdisplays [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0+git20191201-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xcrysden [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xcrysden [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ibm-cloud-sdk-core [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-bytes [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.11.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spfft [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.9.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xcrysden [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ron [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wdisplays [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0+git20191201-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scrcpy [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.11+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xcrysden [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyang [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.16.105-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ron [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-bytes [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.11.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-bytes [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.11.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xcrysden [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyang [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.16.105-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-serde-bytes [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.11.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustversion [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wdisplays [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0+git20191201-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyang [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.16.105-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libime [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20191103.442e091+ds2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libime [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.0~git20191103.442e091+ds2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyang [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16.105-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libyang [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.16.105-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-afr-nld [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-por-cat [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conda-package-handling [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conda-package-handling [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-caching [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.14 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.14~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.14 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.14~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.14 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.14~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-antchfx-xpath [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-bep-tmc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted apertium-oci-fra [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conda-package-handling [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freezer-api [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.14 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.14~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-antchfx-xpath [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dgraph-io-ristretto [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191108.8d6a8a7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mreiferson-go-snappystream [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-niklasfasching-go-org [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-niklasfasching-go-org [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-niklasfasching-go-org [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conda-package-handling [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.14 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.14~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-census-instrumentation-opencensus-proto [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-mreiferson-go-snappystream [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-niklasfasching-go-org [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rsc-devweb [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+2016.01.15.git.29cc9e1b05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rsc-devweb [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+2016.01.15.git.29cc9e1b05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted conda-package-handling [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-gorilla-csrf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nkovacs-streamquote [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-kong-hcl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rsc-devweb [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+2016.01.15.git.29cc9e1b05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-niklasfasching-go-org [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rsc-devweb [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+2016.01.15.git.29cc9e1b05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sabhiram-go-gitignore [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tevino-abool [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20170917.9b9efcf-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tidwall-grect [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20161006.ba9a043-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-vmihailenco-tagparser [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hamradio-files [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20191213]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted js8call [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted js8call [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kanshi [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kanshi [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-rsc-devweb [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0+2016.01.15.git.29cc9e1b05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tidwall-btree [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191029.400434d-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-yuin-goldmark [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted js8call [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kanshi [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: atf [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gajim-lengthnotifier [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json11 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-sixarm-ruby-unaccent [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: txacme [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tevino-abool [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20170917.9b9efcf-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted js8call [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kanshi [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-gamemode [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-unleash [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tidwall-tinyqueue [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20180302.1e39f55-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: atf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted js8call [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: misspell-fixer [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libime [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191103.442e091+ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libime [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191103.442e091+ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libime [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191103.442e091+ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyang [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.16.105-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyang [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.16.105-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mopidy-scrobbler [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-i18next-xhr-backend [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plover [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.0~dev8~66~g685bd33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ibm-cloud-sdk-core [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yenc [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libime [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191103.442e091+ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyang [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.16.105-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyang [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.16.105-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nototools [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yenc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yenc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-bioc-geoquery [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.54.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-actuar [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-actuar [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-elasticsearch-model [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libime [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191103.442e091+ds2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-i18next-browser-languagedetector [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yenc [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-actuar [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-actuar [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-money [amd64] (focal-proposed) [6.13.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-to-regexp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-anyhow [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-anyhow [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-permutohedron [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libyang [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.16.105-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-yenc [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-jekyll-toc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-unleash [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-anyhow [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: atf [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-filepath-bytestring [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jax-maven-plugin [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.8+dfsg-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsyntax-keyword-dynamically-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-shellcommand [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyhamtools [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-sixarm-ruby-unaccent [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-permutohedron [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hopscotch-map [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paperwork [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pystemd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aiohttp-security [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aiohttp-session [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sitmo [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-behance [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-actuar [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.3-3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-ferrite-core [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pystemd [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aiohttp-session [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sitmo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-jekyll-multiple-languages [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-actix-derive [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-array-macro [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cassowary [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-copyless [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pcap-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-simplenote [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-array-macro [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmfs6-tools [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-anyhow [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.25-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-permutohedron [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ron [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ron [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ron [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustversion [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustversion [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-bytes [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.11.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-bytes [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.11.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-bytes [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.11.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-permutohedron [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ron [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustversion [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustversion [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-bytes [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.11.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scrcpy [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.11+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scrcpy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.11+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spfft [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spfft [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spfft [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-permutohedron [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustversion [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scrcpy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.11+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scrcpy [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.11+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spfft [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wdisplays [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0+git20191201-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wdisplays [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0+git20191201-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wdisplays [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0+git20191201-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xcrysden [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xcrysden [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ron [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scrcpy [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.11+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted txacme [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wdisplays [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0+git20191201-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xcrysden [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: atf [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galera-4 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [26.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-filepath-bytestring [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hopscotch-map [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json11 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-serde-bytes [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.11.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wdisplays [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0+git20191201-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xcrysden [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galera-4 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [26.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json11 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mp3guessenc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-02] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pympress [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-copyless [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-map-derive [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spfft [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: atf [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json11 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-const-random-macro [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-map-derive [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inotify-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2gothinclient [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xcrysden [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prettyping [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-primitive-derive [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xtl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hopscotch-map [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inotify-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-filepath-bytestring [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hopscotch-map [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pystemd [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aiohttp-security [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aiohttp-security [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aiohttp-session [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sitmo [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-actix-derive [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pcap-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strip-ansi-escapes [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hopscotch-map [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pystemd [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aiohttp-session [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sitmo [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strip-ansi-escapes [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmfs6-tools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vonsh [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pystemd [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aiohttp-session [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xmlwriter [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2gothinclient [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-aiohttp-security [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vonsh [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-actix-derive [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-filepath-bytestring [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mp3guessenc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-02] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-actix-derive [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-array-macro [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cassowary [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cassowary [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-const-random-macro [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-copyless [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsyntax-keyword-dynamically-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-array-macro [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cassowary [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-const-random-macro [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-map-derive [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-sitmo [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-const-random-macro [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-array-macro [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galera-4 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [26.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-copyless [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-primitive-derive [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pcap-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmfs6-tools [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-copyless [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xmlwriter [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inotify-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galera-4 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [26.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-filepath-bytestring [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mp3guessenc [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-02] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-map-derive [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-primitive-derive [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inotify-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pcap-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strip-ansi-escapes [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gridtools [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-darling [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-map-derive [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inotify-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strip-ansi-escapes [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xmlwriter [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmfs6-tools [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vonsh [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2gothinclient [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsyntax-keyword-dynamically-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-primitive-derive [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strip-ansi-escapes [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vmfs6-tools [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xtl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-data-encoding-macro [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xmlwriter [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pcap-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vonsh [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: galera-4 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [26.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsyntax-keyword-dynamically-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mp3guessenc [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-02] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2gothinclient [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsyntax-keyword-dynamically-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vonsh [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mp3guessenc [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-02] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x2gothinclient [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted atf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted atf [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted atf [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gajim-lengthnotifier [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted atf [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-ferrite-core [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted atf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-gamemode [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gridtools [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-filepath-bytestring [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-filepath-bytestring [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.4.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hopscotch-map [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hopscotch-map [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hopscotch-map [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json11 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json11 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json11 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paperwork [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-filepath-bytestring [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-filepath-bytestring [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.4.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hopscotch-map [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json11 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted misspell-fixer [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prettyping [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pystemd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pystemd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pystemd [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiohttp-security [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-filepath-bytestring [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.4.2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jax-maven-plugin [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.8+dfsg-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-shellcommand [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pystemd [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiohttp-security [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiohttp-session [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hopscotch-map [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pympress [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiohttp-session [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: networkx (focal-proposed/primary) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json11 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pystemd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: lv2vst (focal-proposed/primary) [20190930-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiohttp-security [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiohttp-security [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiohttp-session [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-simplenote [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sitmo [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sitmo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-behance [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-jekyll-multiple-languages [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-sixarm-ruby-unaccent [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-actix-derive [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiohttp-security [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiohttp-session [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sitmo [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-github-pages-health-check [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.16.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-unleash [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-actix-derive [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-actix-derive [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-array-macro [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-map-derive [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inotify-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-aiohttp-session [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sitmo [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-actix-derive [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-array-macro [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-primitive-derive [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strip-ansi-escapes [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-sitmo [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-actix-derive [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-strip-ansi-escapes [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-reverse-markdown [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xtl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-const-random-macro [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-array-macro [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-array-macro [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cassowary [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cassowary [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-const-random-macro [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-const-random-macro [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-copyless [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-copyless [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-copyless [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-inotify-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-array-macro [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cassowary [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-const-random-macro [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-copyless [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-enum-map-derive [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cassowary [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-const-random-macro [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cassowary [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-copyless [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding-macro [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding-macro [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-map-derive [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-map-derive [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-map-derive [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding-macro [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding-macro [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-map-derive [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-darling [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.10.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-map-derive [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-data-encoding-macro [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-primitive-derive [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-primitive-derive [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-primitive-derive [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-primitive-derive [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-enum-primitive-derive [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-inotify-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-inotify-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-inotify-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pcap-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pcap-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strip-ansi-escapes [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strip-ansi-escapes [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strip-ansi-escapes [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xmlwriter [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xmlwriter [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-inotify-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pcap-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pcap-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strip-ansi-escapes [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xmlwriter [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xtl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-inotify-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-strip-ansi-escapes [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xmlwriter [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pcap-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xmlwriter [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted txacme [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmfs6-tools [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmfs6-tools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmfs6-tools [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmfs6-tools [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vmfs6-tools [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted galera-4 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [26.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted galera-4 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [26.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted galera-4 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [26.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsyntax-keyword-dynamically-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsyntax-keyword-dynamically-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mp3guessenc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-02]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mp3guessenc [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-02]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mp3guessenc [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-02]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vonsh [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vonsh [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted galera-4 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [26.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsyntax-keyword-dynamically-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsyntax-keyword-dynamically-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mp3guessenc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-02]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vonsh [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x2gothinclient [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted galera-4 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [26.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mp3guessenc [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.27.4+dfsg.1-02]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vonsh [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsyntax-keyword-dynamically-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vonsh [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x2gothinclient [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x2gothinclient [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x2gothinclient [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x2gothinclient [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xtl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xtl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xtl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.9-1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dqrng [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dqrng [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dqrng [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dqrng [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-antchfx-xmlquery [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tidwall-rtree [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180113.6cd4270-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-league-commonmark [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-jsonpath [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dqrng [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-league-html-to-markdown [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-countries [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctr [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gir-format-check [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcpan-audit-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gir-format-check [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hmac [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-shannon [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thiserror-impl [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-shannon [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-vergen [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hmac [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-synstructure-test-traits [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-nicedump-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-synstructure-test-traits [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-webbrowser [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb-libusb-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-webbrowser [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thiserror-impl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-vergen [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb-libusb-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwebsockets [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctr [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gir-format-check [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctr [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gir-format-check [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hmac [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-shannon [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-synstructure-test-traits [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hmac [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-synstructure-test-traits [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-shannon [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb-libusb-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gir-format-check [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-shannon [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thiserror-impl [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ctr [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thiserror-impl [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hmac [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-synstructure-test-traits [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-vergen [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-webbrowser [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-thiserror-impl [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-webbrowser [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb-libusb-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-vergen [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-vergen [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-webbrowser [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb-libusb-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.12.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcpan-audit-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb-libusb-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-nicedump-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb-libusb-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb-libusb-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb-libusb-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libusb-libusb-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tidwall-rtree [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20180113.6cd4270-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcpan-audit-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.15-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-nicedump-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb-libusb-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb-libusb-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb-libusb-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb-libusb-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-antchfx-xmlquery [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-nicedump-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb-libusb-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb-libusb-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb-libusb-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-league-commonmark [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.12.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb-libusb-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb-libusb-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcpan-audit-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: lv2vst (focal-proposed/primary) [20190930-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: networkx (focal-proposed/primary) [2.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libusb-libusb-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.09-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dqrng [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dqrng [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dqrng [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-jsonpath [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ctr [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ctr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gir-format-check [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwebsockets [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-league-html-to-markdown [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dqrng [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ctr [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ctr [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gir-format-check [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gir-format-check [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hmac [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hmac [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-shannon [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-panel [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:3.35.1-1ubuntu1] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-countries [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gir-format-check [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hmac [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hmac [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-shannon [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-shannon [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-synstructure-test-traits [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-synstructure-test-traits [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thiserror-impl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-dqrng [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gir-format-check [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-shannon [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-synstructure-test-traits [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-synstructure-test-traits [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thiserror-impl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thiserror-impl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-vergen [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-vergen [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-webbrowser [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ctr [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-shannon [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thiserror-impl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-vergen [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-vergen [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-webbrowser [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-webbrowser [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hmac [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-thiserror-impl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-webbrowser [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-synstructure-test-traits [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-webbrowser [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-vergen [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted networkx [sync] (focal-proposed) [2.4-2]
<wxl> lubuntu's daily image failed to build today and there seems to be no log??
<wxl> budgie too
<wxl> maybe i'll try a rebuild and see what happens
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-uwot [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-uwot [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-uwot [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-uwot [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-uwot [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tidwall-buntdb [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-twig [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.12.2-3] (no packageset)
<RikMills> wxl: livefs part seems to have built at least. build farm has not been happy this afternoon, so I suspect a transitory glitch
<wxl> RikMills: yeah the rebuild seems to be behaving.
<wxl> RikMills: i guess i spoke too soon. livefs seems like all we're getting XD
<RikMills> wxl: patience
<wxl> you shush
<RikMills> there is an image there now :P
<wxl> i'm just kerfluffled that there's no buildlog from the failure. must have been immediate or something.
<wxl> well, it wasn't. bizarre.
<RikMills> launchpad infra issues sometimes result in that
<wxl> it was building for about 75 minutes. maybe it stalled immediately and then hit some sort of timeout.
 * wxl shrugs
<RikMills> failing without a log is not the norm, but it does happen
<wxl> well i guess it's the first i've seen it, so that's a nice vote of confidence for the infrastructure stability :)
<cjwatson> wxl: Infrastructure issue, yes.  There've been network problems today
<cjwatson> I think we're out of the woods now though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fence-virt [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fence-virt [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fence-virt [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: micro [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pynvim [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qjoypad [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-diff-match-patch [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: micro [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-socketio [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-marginalia [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mopidy-mpd [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tweenr [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: micro [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tweenr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qjoypad [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fence-virt [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mopidy-local [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fence-virt [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tweenr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: micro [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: micro [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qjoypad [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wannier90 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tweenr [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tweenr [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qjoypad [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qwertone [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qjoypad [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fence-virt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fence-virt [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fence-virt [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted micro [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted micro [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mopidy-local [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-twig [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.12.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fence-virt [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tidwall-buntdb [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted micro [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mopidy-mpd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-socketio [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tweenr [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tweenr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fence-virt [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted micro [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pynvim [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tweenr [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tweenr [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted micro [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tweenr [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qjoypad [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qjoypad [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qjoypad [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-uwot [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-uwot [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-diff-match-patch [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wannier90 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qjoypad [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-uwot [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-uwot [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qjoypad [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-marginalia [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-uwot [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qwertone [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-effectsize [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-effectsize [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.71 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.71.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.71 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.71.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.71 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.71.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggforce [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggforce [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggforce [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggforce [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.71 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.71.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggforce [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.71 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.71.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbio-db-refseq-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfs-tools-ng [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyglossary [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfs-tools-ng [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfs-tools-ng [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfs-tools-ng [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfs-tools-ng [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wolfssl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmolcas [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openmolcas [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvigraimpex [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11.1+dfsg-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvigraimpex [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11.1+dfsg-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libvigraimpex [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11.1+dfsg-5] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enchant-2 [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [2.2.7+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enchant-2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [2.2.7+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enchant-2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.2.7+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enchant-2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [2.2.7+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: enchant-2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.2.7+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: circuit-macros [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [9.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbio-db-refseq-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pycirkuit [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jaxb2-maven-plugin [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbeam-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted circuit-macros [amd64] (focal-proposed) [9.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enchant-2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.7+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enchant-2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.2.7+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbeam-java [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pycirkuit [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enchant-2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.7+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jaxb2-maven-plugin [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enchant-2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.2.7+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbio-db-refseq-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted enchant-2 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.2.7+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvigraimpex [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.11.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmolcas [amd64] (focal-proposed) [19.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvigraimpex [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.11.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openmolcas [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [19.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libvigraimpex [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.11.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbio-db-refseq-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfs-tools-ng [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfs-tools-ng [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfs-tools-ng [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyglossary [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfs-tools-ng [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfs-tools-ng [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wolfssl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.71 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.71.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.71 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.71.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggforce [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggforce [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.71 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.71.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggforce [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggforce [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggforce [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.71 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.71.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.71 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.71.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coinor-dylp [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coinor-dylp [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coinor-dylp [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggraph [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggraph [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggraph [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-smartystreets-go-aws-auth [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-psycogreen [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-socksipychain [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-envisage [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [4.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-wsproto [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tls-parser [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: csound [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:6.13.0~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndpi [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcrypt [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.4.10-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-trust-dns-proto [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtorrent [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-demgengeo [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lammps [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20190919+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openturns [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndpi [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tls-parser [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcrypt [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.4.10-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tls-parser [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcrypt [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.4.10-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-trust-dns-proto [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coinor-dylp [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggraph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggraph [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coinor-dylp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.10.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-trust-dns-proto [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: csound [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:6.13.0~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: csound [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:6.13.0~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcrypt [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.4.10-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: csound [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:6.13.0~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tls-parser [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtorrent [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtorrent [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-demgengeo [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxcrypt [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:4.4.10-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-demgengeo [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tls-parser [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-trust-dns-proto [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: csound [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:6.13.0~dfsg-2] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtorrent [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-demgengeo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-demgengeo [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-trust-dns-proto [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtorrent [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lammps [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [20190919+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lammps [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [20190919+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lammps [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [20190919+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lammps [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20190919+dfsg2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-boxfnonce [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-boxfnonce [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-builder-core [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-platform [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-backcall [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-platform [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-video-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ncurses [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.99.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-boxfnonce [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-linear-map [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-builder-core [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: osmnx [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-video-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ncurses [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.99.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-numtoa [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pbkdf2 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rpassword [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-script [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-platform [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-numtoa [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-random [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-linear-map [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-servo-freetype-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pbkdf2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-boxfnonce [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-builder-core [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rpassword [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-typed-arena [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-boxfnonce [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sw-composite [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-random [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-vo [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-servo-freetype-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-platform [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-linear-map [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ncurses [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.99.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pbkdf2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tui [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-video-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-numtoa [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-typed-arena [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-linear-map [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sw-composite [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-platform [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-builder-core [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-linear-map [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rpassword [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-script [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-builder-core [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-random [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-vo [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-video-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tui [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-video-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ncurses [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.99.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ncurses [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.99.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-numtoa [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sw-composite [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-numtoa [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-servo-freetype-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pbkdf2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-random [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rpassword [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-servo-freetype-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-typed-arena [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-vo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pbkdf2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rpassword [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-script [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-random [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tui [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openturns [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sw-composite [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sw-composite [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tui [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-typed-arena [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-script [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-vo [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tui [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-script [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-typed-arena [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unicode-vo [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coinor-dylp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.10.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coinor-dylp [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.10.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coinor-dylp [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.10.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted csound [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:6.13.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted csound [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:6.13.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-smartystreets-go-aws-auth [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lammps [arm64] (focal-proposed) [20190919+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lammps [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [20190919+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtorrent [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.13.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtorrent [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.13.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coinor-dylp [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.10.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted csound [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:6.13.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted csound [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:6.13.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lammps [armhf] (focal-proposed) [20190919+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtorrent [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.13.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtorrent [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.13.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcrypt [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:4.4.10-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coinor-dylp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.10.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lammps [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20190919+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtorrent [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.13.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: net-snmp [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [5.8+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted csound [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:6.13.0~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcrypt [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:4.4.10-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lammps [s390x] (focal-proposed) [20190919+dfsg2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcrypt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:4.4.10-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcrypt [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:4.4.10-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndpi [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openturns [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-backcall [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-demgengeo [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-demgengeo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-envisage [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-socksipychain [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggraph [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxcrypt [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:4.4.10-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openturns [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.14-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-demgengeo [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-demgengeo [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-wsproto [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.15.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggraph [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggraph [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-boxfnonce [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-builder-core [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndpi [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-demgengeo [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggraph [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-boxfnonce [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted osmnx [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.11+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ggraph [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-psycogreen [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-platform [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-boxfnonce [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-boxfnonce [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-platform [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-platform [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-builder-core [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-builder-core [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tls-parser [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-trust-dns-proto [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-boxfnonce [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-platform [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-builder-core [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tls-parser [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-platform [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-builder-core [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-trust-dns-proto [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-video-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-video-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-linear-map [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-linear-map [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-linear-map [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ncurses [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.99.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ncurses [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.99.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-video-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-video-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-linear-map [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ncurses [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.99.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-numtoa [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-numtoa [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-numtoa [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-audio-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-linear-map [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ncurses [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.99.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-numtoa [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-video-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-numtoa [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ncurses [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.99.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tls-parser [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pbkdf2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pbkdf2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pbkdf2 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-random [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-random [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rpassword [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rpassword [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rpassword [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pbkdf2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-random [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-random [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rpassword [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pbkdf2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rpassword [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-random [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-servo-freetype-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-servo-freetype-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sw-composite [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sw-composite [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sw-composite [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tls-parser [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tls-parser [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-trust-dns-proto [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-trust-dns-proto [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-trust-dns-proto [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-servo-freetype-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sw-composite [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tls-parser [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tls-parser [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-trust-dns-proto [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tui [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tui [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-typed-arena [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-servo-freetype-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tls-parser [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tui [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tui [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sw-composite [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tui [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-trust-dns-proto [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-typed-arena [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-typed-arena [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-typed-arena [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-script [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-script [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-vo [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-vo [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-vo [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-typed-arena [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-script [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-vo [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-script [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-vo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unicode-script [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
